# DARKSIDE CUSTOMS CREATIONS



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I decided to start fresh with a new build thread since my other one had so much disorganization with jumping from build to build. 
So this is going to start with old builds that I did when I first got back into building about a year and a half ago and work my way up to the present.
'63 Impala
























Early '90s Silverado
























'86 Monte Carlo
















'66 Bug


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

'99 Silverado
























'66 Chevelle Wagon
































'34 Ford 
































62 Catalina


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

75 Cutty
















Caddy 








































































'49 Merc


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

'62 Bel Air
















































'65 Impala
















































































The next project is just the beginning. But no more pics of it til its done.
Chevy Van Tandemned Axle (Under Construction)


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to see your getting organized. Your newest projects are lookin good and I cannot wait to see more progress on ONE of them. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too. The next time you see the van it will be at the Lower Left Coast NNL. Hopefully finished.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13775931
> *Me too. The next time you see the van it will be at the Lower Left Coast NNL. Hopefully finished.
> *


Sounds good man. Can't wait.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

BUILDS LOOKS AWSOME BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u do nice work with the weathering..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 KOOL BUILDS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Well here is something that I forgot about and wanted to get back on eventually. So this is what I will be working on as well and posting progress on.
The Interior is just in the ruff stages, but its coming along really well.
Just a mockup
























Got the enclosure started.
































And the car bmf'ed.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Good work homie!!! cant wait to see more of it.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice builds bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Got a little more done to the console. Starting to take shape.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn man. Putting in some work today huh? Looking good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup! You know!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2009, 04:58 PM~13783161
> *Yup! You know!!
> *


I'm on a block right now. Gotta wait for some stuff to get here in order to complete the Cadi. I guess I could start piecin some shit together but thats about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

elco looks good bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+May 4 2009, 05:00 PM~13783179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2009, 05:13 PM~13783314
> *That sucks you gotta wait. But it gives you a chance to get the other stuff that can be done to it going.
> *


Yeah well all I can really do is build the car. Everything that needs detail is all on the inside of the ride.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  
Got the undercarriage painted. Still need to modify the front and rear suspension for a mildly dropped ride height.
























Wheel choice for it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro! 
Alright, I got everything mocked up to see how this would look. Still unsure if I wanna keep the rear down low like that or raise it up a little.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Easy fix dawg!!!! Drop tha whole thang...hahaha. Oh hey whats the deal on the BMF?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 4 2009, 07:04 PM~13784417
> *Easy fix dawg!!!! Drop tha whole thang...hahaha. Oh hey whats the deal on the BMF?
> *


I was tempted to drop it down a bit more in the front if I could. But I kinda like it how it sits as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Then leave it punk!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fixed the BMF in the rear. Looks 100 % better now. Thanks Patrick for the heads up and the help with that. Only my second time using it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2009, 08:37 PM~13785692
> *Fixed the BMF in the rear. Looks 100 % better now. Thanks Patrick for the heads up and the help with that. Only my second time using it.
> *


No problem man. I just used it for the first time the other day. Sometimes we get so involved in the build we forget to step back and look at it a little later on. I know I miss a ton of shiat.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad it got noticed so I could fix it before I cleared it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

way to raise the bar pan bimbo!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! :biggrin: 
The SD crew raided the hobby shops and here is some stuff I came up on.
These 2 kits from Chris619. Thanks homie!








Some speakers from Santiago. Again thanks brother!








And the stuff I got at the hobby shop today.
























And a case for my cars. Harbor Freight.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie nice score. i think tha elco would look good slightly raised n tha rear wit a lil bit thicker tire. give it that old school look. jus my 2 cents tho :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I will prolly keep the tires the same though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

What you got planned for that dually?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 5 2009, 09:32 PM~13798542
> *What you got planned for that dually?
> *


 :dunno:  Its a surprise. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice score today dawg. lookin good with all that stuff man. YOu can get some work into those builds now even more huh?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice case


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Fuck doggy lovin the builds up in here the first posts were a throw back then the new builds are clean.Good shit bro keep it up  .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kevin!! I just want to show how far I have progressed since joining LIL :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Man, that console is lookin' good! Keep us posted on that!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2009, 10:25 PM~13775756
> *75 Cutty
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CUTTY IS BAD ASS HOMIE AND THE WAGON YOU GOT SKILLLS


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Darkside... I'd like to see more of that 99 Silverado... Did you do a roll pan on that?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice merc I love the weathered look


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+May 13 2009, 07:30 PM~13878858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick builds brutha!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2009, 10:29 PM~13892639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE REGAL HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! Over here kickin it with MR 1/16th. Getting ready for the show tomorrow. Ill see some of you tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The shit I got at the show on Saturday








































And started fuckin around with this one.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie nice score. if u happen 2 not want that alternomad n tha future n wanna get rid of it lemme kno :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its just has part of the body. Someone took the top off of it. Im using it for something else though.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

HEY WHTS UP!! good to meet you at the meeting


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 02:25 PM~13920858
> *Its just has part of the body. Someone took the top off of it. Im using it for something else though.
> *


thats cool homie. lookin forward 2 see wut u got goin on wit it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 18 2009, 11:29 AM~13920901
> *HEY WHTS UP!! good to meet you at the meeting
> *


It was cool meeting you at Pegasus also.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more done to this one. Drilled a hole through the rear coils and pushed styrene rod through the coils. Got it mocked up as to how its gonna sit. Dont know if I want it this high or not. :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking Good D. Where's that cutty???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sittin in a box at the moment.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL That's cool! Ok well, let me know when you break it out again! :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 05:41 PM~13924817
> *Got some more done to this one. Drilled a hole through the rear coils and pushed styrene rod through the coils. Got it mocked up as to how its gonna sit. Dont know if I want it this high or not. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+May 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13924950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 08:41 PM~13924817
> *Got some more done to this one. Drilled a hole through the rear coils and pushed styrene rod through the coils. Got it mocked up as to how its gonna sit. Dont know if I want it this high or not. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


shit i think it looks dope as hell locked up n tha rear homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, Im a have the front locked up also, but down just a bit more in the front though.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 WOW IT'S LOOKING GOOD BRO!! GEL PENS ARE MAKING IT STAND OUT BIMBO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro. I figured I could do something to DooDoo Brown to get the shit to work out. LOL


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 07:41 PM~13924817
> *Got some more done to this one. Drilled a hole through the rear coils and pushed styrene rod through the coils. Got it mocked up as to how its gonna sit. Dont know if I want it this high or not. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




Nice bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THE CHARMEN HELPED OUT BISH!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Dark that color combo is perfect bro. The more I look at it, the more I like it. Makes me want to build something with those colors... :chessy: Good sh!t bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Got some more done to this one.
I just got this camera so Im tryin to see what looks better when the lighting aint so good. I still need to repair the passenger side front cylinder. Shit bent and snapped off when I was mocking up the body to the undies.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRUTHA!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT A NICE STANCE ON THE REGAL HOMIE!! NICE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks dawg!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13927420
> *Thanks guys. Got some more done to this one.
> I just got this camera so Im tryin to see what looks better when the lighting aint so good. I still need to repair the passenger side front cylinder. Shit bent and snapped off when I was mocking up the body to the undies.
> 
> ...


Dam that looks good wit that stance, nice job bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

GN looks good brother!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

James that is lookn nice homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Had to redo the front suspension for this one.
Still got a little bit to do on this.
































And started on my newest build to add to the collection of dust. LOL
Still in very rough stages right now. Was debating on making this a long bed dually.
Nah. :biggrin: 
Gotta do some work to get the front to lay out as well.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ME LIKES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'M GONNA HAVE TO ASK FOR THE DUALLIES BACK :biggrin: JUST KIDDING!! LOOKS SICK DAWG!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Cant wait to see that Regal finished


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+May 19 2009, 04:54 PM~13938313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yo that duallie is lookin sick bro. u may hav some negative camber in order to get tha front to lay. but hell it jus ads to the realism :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, glad you like it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 05:02 PM~13938397
> *Yeah, I think it will look out of place with all those Chevy's you got goin. LOL
> *


Oh yeah huh! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man that dually crew cab is going to be sik.Great minds think alike when it comes to that kit hey.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> The shit I got at the show on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, it was real cool meeting you and checking out your builds. Yessir, that is a Malibu Wagon. I got it from Twinn.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13937860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ALITTLE PIC TO KEEP YOUR BUTT IN GEAR AND GET ATLEAST 1 OF YOUR CUSTOM BUILDS FINISHED ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn David, that looks bad ass bro!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2009, 10:12 PM~13964643
> *ALITTLE  PIC  TO  KEEP  YOUR  BUTT  IN  GEAR  AND  GET  ATLEAST  1  OF  YOUR  CUSTOM  BUILDS  FINISHED !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


^^This truck was the inspiration to my collector build.^^


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whatever happened with the reflector collector Jeremy??


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Its back in the box for now.I went back to the drawing board on it laying the whole plan on how I want the final product to look.I'll probably pull it back out after my replica build and 41 pick-up are done.I need to get back on "Deadmans Hand" as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so I had some time to get some painting going. 
'70 Olds Toronado. 
Just the beginnings.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good dawg!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Getting ready for this buildoff. :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice , olskool style ,i love blue also :thumbsup: uffin: dont stop this build ......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro! Oh Im not stopping on this build. Im gonna have the build off going but this one should be a pretty quick build.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice bro i like the color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more done to the Toronado


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey homie that toronado is coming out saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
bro can't wait till it's done homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 26 2009, 01:11 PM~14002648
> *Got a little more done to the Toronado
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro thats looking sick. how'd you do the graphics on it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I use gel pens. I still need to add some more to it though.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

YOUR WEATHERING IS GREAT. LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE TORONADO GETTIN FINISHED.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.
Doin some gel pen work on the Regal. Not quite done yet.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRUDDAH


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Lookin good bro , I gotta try using some of those gel pens LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+May 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14032270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, its a bitch if you got shaky ass hands like me. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 28 2009, 09:20 PM~14032333
> *Thanks bro, how you doin homie?? You holdin up ok??
> 
> Thanks bro, its a bitch if you got shaky ass hands like me. LOL
> *


Well I draw alot so it mite workout somewhat good for me LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 28 2009, 10:13 PM~14032234
> *Thanks bro.
> Doin some gel pen work on the Regal. Not quite done yet.
> 
> ...


ALOT BETTER PAN BIMBO!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 28 2009, 09:30 PM~14032481
> *ALOT BETTER PAN BIMBO!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....just don't over do it with the gel pens....you are learning fast.....can't wait to see it in some clear...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, started to clear the Regal and am running into some problems. I used Testors one coat lacquers for the paint on it, and decided to get some duplicolor clear lacquer top coat for it and noticed that the paint was starting to lift in the crevices of the body after I started clearing. WTF and why?? What clear can I use that comes in rattle can form besides testors??


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 29 2009, 08:21 PM~14041866
> *Ok, started to clear the Regal and am running into some problems. I used Testors one coat lacquers for the paint on it, and decided to get some duplicolor clear lacquer top coat for it and noticed that the paint was starting to lift in the crevices of the body after I started clearing. WTF and why?? What clear can I use that comes in rattle can form besides testors??
> *


Try Tamiya clear (TS-13), Ive had the best results so far with that :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO, I GUESS I SHOULD PICK SOME UP THEN.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hell ya better pick up about 2 cans or so, its the only spray can clear I use LOL


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

That duallys sick man. Real clean. Keep it up Late.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

How long did you wait between painting and clearing?That might be your problem.I had that happen to me once or twice because of waiting to long to clear.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Almost a month now.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That would probably be the problem then.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You think so, because I waited almost a month to clear my 65 and it came out with no problems. But I used Duplicolor top coat from the mirage flip flop box. For the regal, I used Duplicolor acrylic lacquer clear.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know man.Maybe it was a bad reaction between the paint and clear.I had that happen too.Melted the body.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, good thing I stopped. when I noticed it. LOL. Its cool, Ill get it fixed, only a minor setback.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 28 2009, 09:13 PM~14032234
> *Thanks bro.
> Doin some gel pen work on the Regal. Not quite done yet.
> 
> ...


Me likey homie looks killer


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Starting to get an itch to build a minitruck. I promise Ill finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah man here we go! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@May 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14050382
> *Ah man here we go! LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Like I said bro, Im ready for it. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmmm...I mite jus hav to get another one going as well LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 30 2009, 10:52 PM~14050392
> *Like I said bro, Im ready for it. LOL :biggrin:
> *


did you fix the paint on the buick???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I did, I goin on tues with to santiago's so I can learn how to use the airbrush that Im buyin from Chris and then get some better clear.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the interior for the Regal almost ready. Just gotta add the shifter and it should be ready. Hopefully I'll be able to clear this again tomorrow.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean Bro Clean


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 07:59 PM~14065198
> *Got the interior for the Regal almost ready. Just gotta add the shifter and it should be ready. Hopefully I'll be able to clear this again tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


damn darkside that interior looks perfect. gonna look dope ass hell next 2 that maroon on tha regal


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! Im tryin to get this fucker to look good. Its been a pain in the ass build, but its been a fun one as well.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

hang n there wit it. it will all pay off sooner or later :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey bro we've all been there, i had 3 bad/tough builds n a row at one tyme, it gets frusterating but it'l all pay off in the end.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

True that never give up take a break work on something else for a little and come back to it. Never take less than what you want now lets see this thing done!!!!LOL Late.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks yall. Yeah, I gotta get back on that truck build. Gettin my ass killed right now on that one. Oh well, Ill catch up to him.... eventually. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont worry bro I only got a lot done cuz I of the weekend and I dont hav skool on mondays :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

No worries bro. Im just tryin to get some other stuff done so I can focus. Got my ammo, a shitload of MT mags and Street Truck mags. Itll come in use for the rear setup I wanna do.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha man we both have a lot of work to do on these builds, rite now im trying to figure out how im going to do a bed setup, seeing as I want the bag setup to be exposed, but I dont want to leave the bed completely open because it looks real shitty.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I kicked it with Chris619 and MR 1/16th today. I gotta thank Chris for the airbrush I got off of him. Thanks again homie. And I gotta thank Santiago for the use of the compressor. And for dealing with my nonstop phone calls tryin to figure out why the airbrush wasnt working. 
Grabbed the wrong bottle of paint today and found out that acrylic and enamel thinner dont work well together. LOL Been workin late this afternoon and evening on painting. Ill post pics up here in a bit.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14077323
> *Well I kicked it with Chris619 and MR 1/16th today. I gotta thank Chris for the airbrush I got off of him. Thanks again homie. And I gotta thank Santiago for the use of the compressor. And for dealing with my nonstop phone calls tryin to figure out why the airbrush wasnt working.
> Grabbed the wrong bottle of paint today and found out that acrylic and enamel thinner dont work well together. LOL Been workin late this afternoon and evening on painting. Ill post pics up here in a bit.
> *


It's all good bro! I'll be getting a couple more soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i bet if you sent any of thoughs to a car or truck mag you could fool them. they are very realistic. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I appreciate that, although I am still learning and tryin new shit.
Alright, decided to clear the Regal. And to my surprise, it turned out good. I still gotta wet sand and BMF and hit it with some more clear.
Sorry for the clarity in the pics Ill get some better pics of it though. Once its done.
























And started to play with the airbrush today.
Almost makes me wanna ditch the 4 door. Still not done, gotta make some patterns next. I dont even know if Ill even build it, just a little practice. Base coat is silver and hit it up with a lime gold mixed with some clear.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Il tell u rite now bro that impala kit is a pain in the ass :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Really?!?!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea bro, Ive been having problems wit the bumpers fitting, the parts had a lot of flash on them, other than that not to much good dtuff I can say about it. Im sure u can work wit it though. If I ever get my paint from pegasus Il finish mine LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ive heard about the bumper fitment and I already saw the amount of flash this kit has. LOL.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea it was a pain, I also had problems wit the BMF on it but that was my fault. I wet sanded the trim molding down a bit so it made it harder to foil it LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I think this one is just gonna be a test body. I dont know yet though. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started fuckin around with the airbrush again and decided to paint this Monte Carlo.
Gonna be a nice little easy build with some 1109's. Silver base, mist coats of blue metal flake, followed by a couple wet coats of blue metal flake mixed with clear, followed by a few coats of clear.
Still learning to use this thing.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD DARKSIDE uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro u werent kiddin, the paint pops like crazy LOL. Looks great


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice monte! wit a paintjob like that its definitely makin me want an airbrush now :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks yall.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING SWEET CAVRON!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking nice!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant stop. Went to the IPMS show here in SD today and got a few things. 
Thanks again to CHRIS619 for the Monte and the resin.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro u just bout as bad as me when it comes to buyin more and more kits lol :biggrin:. Il b going to the IPMS show up here n Ontario n a couple weeks so Il c if I end up wit anything more I dont need :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH you will bro. I kept tellin these guys, "Im done, thats it" but then I kept goin back and finding more shit.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea bro I kno how that goes. You got some out of the ordinary ones there. whats up wit the tamiya celica and audi?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got the audi for 12 bucks and the celica for 8. Celica is gonna be a sick little tuner. Dont know what I wanna do with the audi yet. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Bro. Santiago introduced me to you today. Gotta say some nice scores at the show. Also checked through this thread and gotta say bitchin work bro. Thanks again for talking to me at the show.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Anytime homie. It was cool talkin to you and your dad today. Im diggin that pickup yall rode out here in. You ever need anything, hit us up. Thats what we are here for.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2009, 10:07 PM~14115432
> *Anytime homie. It was cool talkin to you and your dad today. Im diggin that pickup yall rode out here in. You ever need anything, hit us up. Thats what we are here for.
> *




thanks bro. Thanks about the compliment on the truck. Now even close to being done but it will be fun in high school. I will stay in contact and i may take up santiago on his offer to come over to his build sessions. Really wanna meet and get to know your guys more. Will surely come down to the nnl with some work i will start tomorrow so i will see you guys then again.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah bro. I'm still tryin to get some stuff done for the NNL in August also.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 6 2009, 10:14 PM~14115489
> *thanks bro. Thanks about the compliment on the truck. Now even close to being done but it will be fun in high school. I will stay in contact and i may take up santiago on his offer to come over to his build sessions. Really wanna meet and get to know your guys more. Will surely come down to the nnl with some work i will start tomorrow so i will see you guys then again.
> *


THAT'LL WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what happened to the blue cutty u were doin?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im still messing with it. Ill get some progress pics up for that one soon.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

What u working on for nnl? I got mine in my build thread right now. Hope to see some progress on the cutty


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im workin on a few things right now. LOL. Hopefully to bring the Dodge D50 out there and the Impalas for the build off. As well as a couple other things.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 11:57 AM~14126980
> *Im workin on a few things right now. LOL. Hopefully to bring the Dodge D50 out there and the Impalas for the build off. As well as a couple other things.
> *




lol. I hope to see that d50 out there. That thing is sick.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank u bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more done on the monte shit snap


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, its almost done too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Cant wait to c the finished product LOL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks nice!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks real clean Bro...nice job... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Getting better and better with each build....looks great.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo, wonderbread, was the vinyl already surfaced like that or did you do it? And also if you did it, HOW! build is lookin good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, the vinyl was already molded like that. I just masked everything off and used white acrylic paint with a cosmetic sponge.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the Monte all finished. 
Decided to go with these rims. Gives it a nice old skool feel to it.

































































Also started this one. Gonna be a truck dancer. Dont know how Im gonna have it sitting yet. Maybe locked up on 3 wheel.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Monte looks good man.Is that the syclone your turning into a dancer?I would lock it up 3 wheelin'.That would look killer.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, thats the one. I think it would look sick too.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Came out good bro. Dam I wish I could hav gotten my hands on that syclone LOL. It should turn out good wit a 3 wheel stance


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Yeah, but you'll find one Im sure at the NNL.
Oh yeah, Paint is Chevy Engine Red, followed by Stop Light Red Metallic.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks sick bro, ye hopefully I will, and if not I got more than enough trucks LOl, like i said b4 after this buildoff im taking a break from trucks :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

monte is bitchin bro. Love the color and the rims on it. The truck would look good on 3 rims. The color is sweet too.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD WHITE BREAD!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro looking good.Yo on the monte did you foil behing the brake lights?They look dark bro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 06:54 PM~14143020
> *Got the Monte all finished.
> Decided to go with these rims. Gives it a nice old skool feel to it.
> 
> ...


SWEET RICKY BOBBY!!! SHAKE'N BAKE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys. 
Kevin, no I didnt foil behind the tails. Oops. LOL.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 09:28 PM~14145586
> *thanks guys.
> Kevin, no I didnt foil behind the tails. Oops. LOL.
> *


Call them smoked taillights


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Jun 10 2009, 12:36 AM~14147124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they do look kinda good like that.

Since Marky Mark and Kevin been askin me about it, I guess its time to start getting back to work on the Cabover :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dont forget about the mini truck buildoff LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HeHe, Im still workin on that. Im not fallin off on either buildoff.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea Ive been wrking on getting that 70 finished for the show, so ive taken a break from the s10. Oh yea im getting parts from mark for my blazer soon so I may b able to get that one finished too?????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im hopin to finish up the bodywork on the D50 and have it in primer at least by Monday. The frame is just coming along slower than shit though.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea I got the cab to where I wanted it I hope. I started primer on it today. The bed is still being worked on, and the hood and dash too. got the block and heads in primer too


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> Got the Monte all finished.
> Decided to go with these rims. Gives it a nice old skool feel to it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I been waiting for you to get Lethal Weapon done bro. THat is gonna be killer!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good lookin' Monte! Like what you did with the interior.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> > Got the Monte all finished.
> > Decided to go with these rims. Gives it a nice old skool feel to it.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin good man!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I THOUGHT I SEEN PAN BIMBO BEFORE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKER!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2009, 07:01 PM~14188518
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKER!!
> *


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIE ILL GET AT YOU TOMARROW


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ill be around.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2009, 09:43 PM~14167145
> *Yeah, they do look kinda good like that.
> 
> Since Marky Mark and Kevin been askin me about it, I guess its time to start getting back to work on the Cabover :biggrin:
> *



Holy crap its about time LOL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know huh!?!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 14 2009, 09:24 PM~14190851
> *I know huh!?!
> *


Took you long enough LOL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My girl and I just picked this up last week. Took those the day we got it thats why it hasnt been washed at the time.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:39 PM~14132225
> *Got some more done on the monte shit snap
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, I LOVE it!!! Here's why...




















http://public.fotki.com/Tonioseven/77-monte-carlo/


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That color looks tight!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FOR SNAP KIT IT BUILDS OUT REALLY NICE !

THATS WHY I SAY IF THEY WOULD HAVE OFFERED THE CUTTY EVEN IN SNAP PROMO FOURM IT WOULD HAVE A GOOD NUMBER OF SALES ~ 

IF YOUR A TURE BUILDER YOU TAKE ANYTHING AND A DETAIL IT OUT RIGHT ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2009, 06:38 PM~14199861
> *FOR  SNAP  KIT  IT  BUILDS  OUT  REALLY  NICE !
> 
> THATS  WHY  I  SAY  IF  THEY  WOULD  HAVE  OFFERED  THE  CUTTY  EVEN  IN  SNAP  PROMO  FOURM  IT  WOULD  HAVE  A  GOOD  NUMBER  OF  SALES ~
> ...


Thats why I plan on doin another one all opened up.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 06:23 PM~14199690
> *My girl and I just picked this up last week.  Took those the day we got it thats why it hasnt been washed at the time.
> 
> 
> ...



So instead of building a kit version u going wit the real thing LOL  . I hate ya bro LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA. Its a pretty bad ass truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 07:23 PM~14199690
> *My girl and I just picked this up last week.  Took those the day we got it thats why it hasnt been washed at the time.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dime blazer man.I think it needs an altitude adjustment though.Man I can't wait 'til next month so I can pick mine up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. 

Alright, I think I might have a problem. I seem to keep bustin out new shit. LOL Decided to take advantage of some nice weather today to do some painting. 
Here's what I came up with. Mostly experimenting and tryin new shit. 
Might not look like much, but I think I did a bad ass job on painting and clearing. 
Ill have some more pics later tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD WONDERBREAD!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD MAN. I LIKE THE GLOSS YOU GOT ON THAT SHIT!!!!! TRY TO POST UP A COUPLE MORE ANGLES WITH THE CAMERA DAWG. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that looks wet bro :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I'll post some more pics up here in a bit.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 08:38 PM~14211443
> *Thanks Jeremy.
> 
> Alright, I think I might have a problem. I seem to keep bustin out new shit. LOL Decided to take advantage of some nice weather today to do some painting.
> ...


WOW!! SWEET PAINT YOB YOU DID THEIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jun 16 2009, 07:37 PM~14212239
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD MAN. I LIKE THE GLOSS YOU GOT ON THAT SHIT!!!!! TRY TO POST UP A COUPLE MORE ANGLES WITH THE CAMERA DAWG. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE.
> *


x2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dude thats making me want to get an airbrush more and more LOL. Looks sick as hell bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Alright Patrick. As promised some more pics.
Ill get some better pics in the sun eventually.








































Color matched the spokes also. And cleared them also. LOL at least the paint wont chip.








Im sure its far from perfect, but I wanted to try new shit with the airbrush.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 11:11 PM~14213427
> *Thanks guys. Alright Patrick. As promised some more pics.
> Ill get some better pics in the sun eventually.
> 
> ...


AAYYYY MUY CHINGON WITH DA NEW AIR-BRUSH!!  SHAKE N BAKE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 14 2009, 05:45 PM~14188384
> *I THOUGHT I SEEN PAN BIMBO BEFORE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dis hella funny bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 16 2009, 10:14 PM~14213455
> *AAYYYY MUY CHINGON WITH DA NEW AIR-BRUSH!!   SHAKE N BAKE!!! :biggrin:
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 11:18 PM~14213508
> *POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT!!
> *


RELAX PUTOFACE!!! LET SEE THAT KOOLER BISH!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

MAN THAT BLUE MONTE IS BADDDDDDD. LOOK SO REAL :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

your blazer looks pimp brother but you couldnt wash it before you took pics of it.............lol jk the rides are looking pimp. .......SHAKE AND BAKE!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badgas+Jun 16 2009, 10:29 PM~14213642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have washed it first, but I had to get some pics of it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some outside pics of the Monte


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 01:57 PM~14240178
> *Got some outside pics of the Monte
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! THAT LOOKS WICKED PAN BIMBO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Crazy sick looking bro, clean and smooth. Did u do any color sand, or polishing to it???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes. Nah, I didnt do anything to it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam man looks like u did, cant believe it comes out that smooth from airbrush :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know huh!?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled this one back out to work on. 
Got the rear done, and decided to throw some primer on to see what I gotta work with, and a lot, a lot of work still to do. At least Im getting somewhere with this.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The paint on the Monte is sik man.Glad to see the Cutty back on the bench too bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Good to c u pulling out another one LOL :biggrin:. I gotta make my mind up on wat I wanta do next Haha..... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, its just an old one that I decided to yank out again and fuck with. LOL.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah I got a lot of those LOL. But I think Imma start on a couple new ones. Mayb another lowrider, and a muscle car :biggrin:.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> Got some outside pics of the Monte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 19 2009, 02:57 PM~14240178
> *Got some outside pics of the Monte
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOOW that look NICE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. I appreciate that alot!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN you kicking some badass shit out bro.Keep it up.P.S. answer your phone.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14250975
> *DAMN you kicking some badass shit out bro.Keep it up.P.S. answer your phone.
> *


PS Pay my bills and maybe I can answer the phone when Im at work. LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

bro that paint on it that fade looks bitchin. Cant wait to see it done


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

nice job! 

get your package yet? i aint got mine yet.

Did you just run a brush down the middle for the fade?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 21 2009, 07:57 PM~14257448
> *nice job!
> 
> get your package yet? i aint got mine yet.
> ...


I sent yours out on Friday, Work has been crazy this week and couldnt get to the PO any earlier. I havent got my package yet bro. Lately the mail been runnin slow for some odd reason. 
Thanks for the props. All airbrushed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jun 21 2009, 06:38 PM~14256731
> *bro that paint on it that fade looks bitchin. Cant wait to see it done
> *


Thanks bro. Still learnin but I cant wait to get really good with this shit so I can try an old skool lead sled with some fade patterns.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 21 2009, 06:20 PM~14256624
> *PS Pay my bills and maybe I can answer the phone when Im at work. LOL
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 10:33 PM~14213683
> *Thanks brother!
> I should have washed it first, but I had to get some pics of it.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jun 22 2009, 09:54 PM~14268509
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wave: Wassup bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior for the monte carlo. 
Still workin on it. Drilled some holes in the dash and made toggle switches for the hydros.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY PAN BIMBO, I THOUGHT THIS MIGHT HELP YOU OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 10:28 PM~14279886
> *HEY PAN BIMBO, I THOUGHT THIS MIGHT HELP YOU OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 10:28 PM~14279886
> *HEY PAN BIMBO, I THOUGHT THIS MIGHT HELP YOU OUT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKER


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 11:30 PM~14279919
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCKER
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro, all its missing is the black stripes and you can call it garfield the cat LOL :biggrin: JK homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 23 2009, 11:58 PM~14280206
> *Looking good bro, all its missing is the black stripes and you can call it garfield the cat LOL  :biggrin: JK homie
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! GARFIELD!! HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know huh!?! LOL I gotta touch up some stuff on the dash and then start piecing this bitch together.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good though man, I like those toggle switches. Wat u make them out of?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Really thin styrene rod.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, ok hav to look n to those LOL


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

man i love that orange monte, that paint is great

nice work to convert to cutlass, i have one in the make too ! perhabs you can find some ideas there i would work at the body lines a little bit, it looks to much as a buick/monte


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 22 2009, 10:15 PM~14268745
> *:wave: Wassup bro!
> *


 Kicking back :biggrin: working on my wagon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak+Jun 24 2009, 03:44 AM~14281019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeahz, Wagon 'll be sick bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got kinda bored so I took a spare El Camino body and started shaving and cutting. Dont really know how far I will take this. Like I said, I was bored, and I havent really seen anyone build a bodydropped Elky, so why not.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE ELCO HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. The more Im just messing around with this, the more Im gettin interested.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man that Elco is sik.Can't wait to see more on this build.You just gave me an idea for the one in my stash.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ahhhh shit lol, looking killer bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks Wes


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Jus one bit of critizim, if u decide to go through fully on this one.....CHANGE THE RIMS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, I dont think these rims will ever find a car to go under.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE DARKSIDE . I WANNA SEE THIS ONE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jun 24 2009, 10:14 PM~14290456
> *NICE DARKSIDE . I WANNA SEE THIS ONE AT THE SAN DIEGO SHOW
> *


Thanks bro. A little over a month. Lets see what I can do :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:26 PM~14290601
> *Thanks bro. A little over a month. Lets see what I can do :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LIKE 5 MORE BUILDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jun 24 2009, 10:32 PM~14290668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  LIKE 5 MORE BUILDS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:41 PM~14290766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE, NO ONE IN ME FOOL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Decided to do a little painting today which just turned straight to shit :angry: 
Fuckin airbrush broke right in the middle of painting. And I was almost done too.
Here are the pics of what I had hoped to get done with today. 
Dont know if I should strip it and start over or wait until I get a new gun and then finish it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 07:12 PM~14288056
> *Got kinda bored so I took a spare El Camino body and started shaving and cutting. Dont really know how far I will take this. Like I said, I was bored, and I havent really seen anyone build a bodydropped Elky, so why not.
> 
> 
> ...




looks good bro but if your bored let me know i can send ya about 20 projects you can finish from me :biggrin:  

Looks good bro. Is that a buick front end? Looks like it was made for that car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats the SS front end clip that I never really cared for on a Monte Carlo. But looks kinda good on an Elky. Oh and Ill pass on the 20 projects you need finished. I got enough work cut out for my ass to last an entire lifetime and then some.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 30 2009, 05:14 PM~14344087
> *Decided to do a little painting today which just turned straight to shit :angry:
> Fuckin airbrush broke right in the middle of painting. And I was almost done too.
> Here are the pics of what I had hoped to get done with today.
> ...


Strip it bro. U might even get a new idea. There's nothing like a fresh sheet of paper to draw on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Already swimming in the pond. Fuck it, Ill figure something out. I can always go back to rattle cans for a while til I get another airbrush.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14347292
> *Already swimming in the pond. Fuck it, Ill figure something out. I can always go back to rattle cans for a while til I get another airbrush.
> *



sucks ass but the fades came out good bro. I think maybe a testors laquer green would be cool but then again i havent see the rest of the build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, but I only painted the body. I'll have a new color scheme goin sometime when I get some paint. Ill figure out something for paint. In the mean time, I got a few dozen builds I can be fuckin with.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 30 2009, 10:02 PM~14347369
> *Thanks bro, but I only painted the body. I'll have a new color scheme goin sometime when I get some paint. Ill figure out something for paint. In the mean time, I got a few dozen builds I can be fuckin with.
> *



the el camino for one  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior for the Monte is done and started on the engine


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Back from the dead with this one. 
Started getting some ideas for this one, so its on again.
Nothin much done, but I started shaving and filling.
Ill have more progress done today and hopefully some pics.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice to see this beast back on the table


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Wat ever happened to that other ford u was doing??? the F-150 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 01:27 PM~14353268
> *Back from the dead with this one.
> Started getting some ideas for this one, so its on again.
> Nothin much done, but I started shaving and filling.
> ...



Now there is an idea of what i could do with mine. Nice work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Jul 1 2009, 05:44 PM~14355729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

Got the frame work started and worked on the body a little.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good man.I need to get back on mine one of these days aswell.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you got alot of badass builds! i like both of those notched chevy's and the vans. the cars with the old rustic look are badass too! keep up the good work, i like your variety of styles :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more work on the frame. Still gotta make my notches in the rear. Just tryin to get an idea of measurements for the rear.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WHAT THE F&*K WERE JEW THINKING OF WHEN JEW WERE PAINTING THIS BISH!! LOOKS LIKE IT'S ON THE RAG!! IS IT TO COMPLIMATE THE CACA LOLO? 
















[/quote]










































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
JUST KIDDING KRACKER!!!! I KNOW WERE YOU ARE GOING WITH THE COLOR SCEME


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

making good progress!!!( the truck, too bad about the car  )


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, and I took the color scheme to th epurple pond. LOL. Its all good bro. Ill figure out another paint scheme for it eventually.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 1 2009, 09:29 PM~14358189
> *making good progress!!!
> *


THanks bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 10:30 PM~14358211
> *Yeah, and I took the color scheme to th epurple pond. LOL. Its all good bro. Ill figure out another paint scheme for it eventually.
> *


I LIKEDEDEDED IT!!!!! I HAVE A LOW RIDER BOOK WITH THAT KOLOR COMBO!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 09:24 PM~14358138
> *Got some more work on the frame. Still gotta make my notches in the rear. Just tryin to get an idea of measurements for the rear.
> 
> 
> ...


Good start bro, Looks like the frame lines up pretty good wit the body. Jus take your time wit the notches like I said :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes. Im definitely gonna take my time with this one. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea, from wat i can tell it shouldnt b to hard to figure out where your c notches are gonna go.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like it should be pretty easy to do.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea if ya need help hit me up . Im a little pissed cuz I started polishing the hood for the nova, and the spine down the center lost some paint :angry: :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14358690
> *Yea if ya need help hit me up  . Im a little pissed cuz I started polishing the hood for the nova, and the spine down the center lost some paint  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Yeah, Ill hit you up for sure bro. That sucks about the paint on the nova. Maybe BMF the spine???


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Idk man cuz the other one is on the trunk. It mite not look good idk. I was thinkin either that, leave it, or buy more paint :uh: :uh:, never fails that I always need sumthing last minute LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shit, Id just repaint the hood. That sucks bro. Its murphys law though. LOL Funny , but Id like to find this Murphy guy and beat his ass.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha for real bro, it sucks cuz i want to hav some money for these shows, and im buying clear, and gunmetal for this dam car on fri LOL. What i need to do is stop making such tight deadlines lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know what you mean bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more work done on the dually.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD DARKSIDE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Jul 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14398920
> *LOOKIN GOOD DARKSIDE
> *




x2


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:15 PM~14398896
> *Got some more work done on the dually.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh shit this is getting serious now bro LOL  . Looking real good man, I c u Zed the frame in the front huh


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Jul 6 2009, 10:18 PM~14398947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes. Framework has been pretty easy. Still not done with it. I gotta make the motor mounts, make room for the driveshaft, and a whole hellofalot of shit.
Interior is gonna be fun


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

haha I kno how that goes LOl. dont forget to sand where ur joints for the frame come together bro , make it seemless


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

look at you mister custom builder....

looking good Wonderbread


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I wont forget to do that. Thanks for reminding me of all those joints. LOL Got my work cut out for me though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jul 6 2009, 10:57 PM~14399320
> *look at you mister custom builder....
> 
> looking good Wonderbread
> *


LOL
Thanks bro!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha NP man. Seeing that truck and the ones n KY kustoms thread is making me want to do another one LOL , even though I said I was gonna take a break LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 6 2009, 11:00 PM~14399359
> *Haha NP man. Seeing that truck and the ones n KY kustoms thread is making me want to do another one LOL  , even though I said I was gonna take a break LOL
> *


I know what you mean. I had to take a break from building rust buckets and Im starting to get the itch to do another one. After I get this truck done, I may just build another rust bomb. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Haha keep your eyes peeled I may jus pull something crazy out of my hat :biggrin: :biggrin:  . Won't b for the SD show though LOL :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, got a little progress done on the dually and the Monte as well. 
Starting molding the tailgate shut and getting rid of the tail lights as well as making a roll pan.
















On the Monte got the engine almost done. Nothing special, no wiring or anything, just something to build at my leisure. 
































And got some more kits to add to my stash. Who knows when I'll build them, but that Bug is gonna be the first one.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

YEAAAAAHHH right!!!! That bug will be your first build!!!!




For the Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> Alright, got a little progress done on the dually and the Monte as well.
> Starting molding the tailgate shut and getting rid of the tail lights as well as making a roll pan.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> YEAAAAAHHH right!!!! That bug will be your first build!!!!
> For the Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


HAHAHAHA :biggrin: 



> > Alright, got a little progress done on the dually and the Monte as well.
> > Starting molding the tailgate shut and getting rid of the tail lights as well as making a roll pan.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

F350 is lookin good! Put your grill in the mail yesterday.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Jul 9 2009, 07:58 AM~14421774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I appreciate that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14428462
> *Thanks again bro!!
> Thanks bro I appreciate that :biggrin:
> *


YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START CAVRON!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 9 2009, 10:57 PM~14430917
> *YOUR OFF TO A GOOD START CAVRON!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Just got my internet back today. Almost drove me nuts.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Still workin on the dually, just no progress pics on it at the moment. 
The Monte is getting there, more progress pics to follow today.
And started this one last nite. Here are some pics of it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 04:01 PM~14460154
> *Still workin on the dually, just no progress pics on it at the moment.
> The Monte is getting there, more progress pics to follow today.
> And started this one last nite. Here are some pics of it.
> ...


are you doing a replica of that lifestyle car? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

looking good bro keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jul 13 2009, 05:30 PM~14461717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks big homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started foiling the Monte Carlo.
















And got the interior goin on the Caprice


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, nice.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 03:01 PM~14460154
> *Still workin on the dually, just no progress pics on it at the moment.
> The Monte is getting there, more progress pics to follow today.
> And started this one last nite. Here are some pics of it.
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 14 2009, 01:25 PM~14471097
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE
> *


I'm just taking my time with the body and tryin to decide on a color for it.
I dont wanna rush into it. 
With that being said, I'm gonna be building a real shit bomb to keep myself from getting burned out. Something that Mr. Sanford would be proud to roll in. I'll get some pics up here shortly.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

70 Impala shit bucket. Started the weathering. Gotta get it dirty and grimy. No shine on this one.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool bro, u got crazy sick detail on those rust buckets LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes. Got a little more weathering. Had to use flat red for a base coat. Sponged on some green and started the rusting.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

HOLY SHIT bro that is sik!!!!!. I dont kno how u do it but its by far some of the best Ive seen


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great job on the 70 wonderbread damb you work fast were you doing it already when you called me or did you start after we talked? either way great job!!!!! :thumbsup: ill send you my addy when your done so you can send it over :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man. I appreciate that alot.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 05:47 PM~14474058
> *great job on the 70 wonderbread damb you work fast were you doing it already when you called me or did you start after we talked? either way great job!!!!! :thumbsup: ill send you my addy when your done so you can send it over  :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


I had just finished sprayin the red basecoat when I called you. Took about 20 minutes to do all that. LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 14 2009, 04:50 PM~14474084
> *I had just finished sprayin the red basecoat when I called you. Took about 20 minutes to do all that. LOL
> *


damb right on!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 06:03 PM~14474247
> *damb right on!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 14 2009, 06:13 PM~14473700
> *Thanks Wes. Got a little more weathering. Had to use flat red for a base coat. Sponged on some green and started the rusting.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GREAT BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gracias bro!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

lookn good,,,,,,,,

or bad....,,


anyways, nice work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, thanks man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Been busy tryin to get a couple builds done for the show here in SD next month. Got one build done, and 1 more that should be ready just before the show.
So decided, hey one more build wouldnt hurt.
Here's the inspiration. Thanks Santiago for the mag clipping.








Gonna build it similar to this. Got some work done. 
Still gotta tweak the front grille.
















Dont know which rims look better. Im kinda feelin the old skool whitewalls more, but then again.... HELP??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

SICK!!! you just need the off set wheels.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 07:10 PM~14541592
> *Been busy tryin to get a couple builds done for the show here in SD next month. Got one build done, and 1 more that should be ready just before the show.
> So decided, hey one more build wouldnt hurt.
> Here's the inspiration. Thanks Santiago for the mag clipping.
> ...


yea i like tha whitewalls 2. gives it that retro old school kinda feel. if u wanna go more towards building an accurate replica of tha van n tha pic heres some wheels that r almost dead on

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISup...em=220454322787


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Jul 21 2009, 04:13 PM~14541620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats what I was thinkin when I mocked the whitewalls up to it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, I guess I make things harder on myself. But I fixed the grill. Gonna reinforce it from the rear, but should do the trick, and its not sticking out anymore.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 07:56 PM~14542030
> *Alright, I guess I make things harder on myself. But I fixed the grill. Gonna reinforce it from the rear, but should do the trick, and its not sticking out anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing up in hear. Love the van man :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha, means alot comin from you.

Tryin to figure some things out. Gotta see how Im gonna lay this van out. Gonna have to do some cutting and ditching the stock motor for something a little more wild in the Blue Oval department. Ill have updates later on tonite.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

van looks good. Old 50s twist on a 70? van. And i like it. Nice job bro.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Whitewalls bro.....hands down LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Guess I might be using the whitewalls then.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 13 2009, 03:01 PM~14460154
> *Still workin on the dually, just no progress pics on it at the moment.
> The Monte is getting there, more progress pics to follow today.
> And started this one last nite. Here are some pics of it.
> ...


DAMN HOMIES THATS THE CAR I HAD IN HIGH SCHOOL WE CUT THE TOP ON A DARE :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Go with the whitewalls and sombreros.I'm diggin the concept man.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL IS THE WAY TO GO... WHITE WALLS SICK BUILD BRO...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The van is looking good my brother. Keep up the good work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Jul 21 2009, 09:15 PM~14544923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Teacher. I been saving this old kit for something special, just didn't know what I wanted to do with it until I saw that magazine rendering.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

NO JOKE THAT BRINGS BACK THE GOOD TIMES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know what you mean. Shit, when I graduated high school, I bought a 83 VW rabbit. Ended up lowering the bitch on some reverse Hammers (Chrome AMG rims for those that aren't familiar with Hammers) and had it painted a bright ass orange. Hey, it was the mid 90's, back when we used to roll with day-glo wipers. Wish I still had some pics of it after it was hooked up. All I have left is a couple polaroids of it when I first bought it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 21 2009, 01:17 PM~14541649
> *yea i like tha whitewalls 2. gives it that retro old school kinda feel. if u wanna go more towards building an accurate replica of tha van n tha pic heres some wheels that r almost dead on
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI..._fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> *


yup...... those are perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 22 2009, 02:14 AM~14546135
> *yup...... those are perfect
> *





I NEVER KNEW WHAT KIT THEM WHEELS CAME IN.......................... I DO NOW :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 21 2009, 11:14 PM~14546135
> *yup...... those are perfect
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT, THEY ARE PERFECT FOR IT, GONNA HAVE TO STICK WITH THE ONES I HAVE THOUGH. SHORT FOR CASH AT THE MOMENT, SAVING WHAT I CAN FOR THIS SHOW.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 21 2009, 11:03 PM~14546024
> *I know what you mean. Shit, when I graduated high school, I bought a 83 VW rabbit. Ended up lowering the bitch on some reverse Hammers (Chrome AMG rims for those that aren't familiar with Hammers) and had it painted a bright ass orange. Hey, it was the mid 90's, back when we used to roll with day-glo wipers. Wish I still had some pics of it after it was hooked up. All I have left is a couple polaroids of it when I first bought it.
> *


87 WAS THE YEAR FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, Yup.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wasnt really feelin this one, so I took the ink work off and layed some Duplicolor metalspecks blue on it, followed by the stage 2 Flip Flop spray. Cant really tell, but it has a purple tint to it at different angles.
Also took the rims from the 70 Impala kit and used the whitewalls from a set of pegasus spokes.
Some pics.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:cheesy: nice color homie!! with some clear that will be popin!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!! 
THANKS CHRIS FOR SHOWIN ME WHAT KIT THOSE RIMS CAME FROM. WOULDA NEVER THOUGHT TO USE THEM. LOL


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking good James.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 04:22 PM~14596982
> *THANKS BRO!!
> THANKS CHRIS FOR SHOWIN ME WHAT KIT THOSE RIMS CAME FROM. WOULDA NEVER THOUGHT TO USE THEM. LOL
> *


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> '99 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comps.
And the Silverado has been tore apart and awaiting a complete fresh rebuild one day.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14596835
> *Wasnt really feelin this one, so I took the ink work off and layed some Duplicolor metalspecks blue on it, followed by the stage 2 Flip Flop spray. Cant really tell, but it has a purple tint to it at different angles.
> Also took the rims from the 70 Impala kit and used the whitewalls from a set of pegasus spokes.
> Some pics.
> ...


OLD SCHOOL 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 05:07 PM~14596835
> *Wasnt really feelin this one, so I took the ink work off and layed some Duplicolor metalspecks blue on it, followed by the stage 2 Flip Flop spray. Cant really tell, but it has a purple tint to it at different angles.
> Also took the rims from the 70 Impala kit and used the whitewalls from a set of pegasus spokes.
> Some pics.
> ...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah man bro, like this color better than b4. I used the metal specks red on the roof of my catalina, and cleared it, trust me this will POP :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I been holdin out on ya'll. I been working on this one for the past couple of weeks, hoping to have it done for the show in SD next month, and havent posted anything on this one.

























































Dont know if you can tell, but the headliner has been flocked.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD JAMES. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14605811
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD JAMES. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER.
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14605811
> *ALL THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD JAMES. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BROTHER.
> *


X2 THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKIN.....GOOD JOB BRO.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Big Red is looking badass dawg!!

Now get er done so you can start the el camino!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 01:20 PM~14605976
> *Big Red is looking badass dawg!!
> 
> Now get er done so you can start the el camino!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, its getting there. 
The el camino?!?! Oh yeah, The calm before the storm. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice lookin 61 homie. thats a slick ass paint job :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good James. Simple and clean.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 06:07 PM~14596835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I see you homie ! That Toronado is gonna shut the block down!  

I'ma have to build one as a low-low now!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the boat looks good in that blue


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

FINE AS WINE BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 28 2009, 01:45 PM~14606222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David, I agree


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

good work in here...love that blue :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Dude thats looking awsome bro. That color really pops on it and those rims and tires look like they were made for eachother. Bitchin work bro keep it up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The bubble-top looks awesome bro.I like the flocking of the headliner idea.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 01:55 PM~14605742
> *I been holdin out on ya'll. I been working on this one for the past couple of weeks, hoping to have it done for the show in SD next month, and havent posted anything on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY SWEET PAN BIMBO!!! BAD ASS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14605742
> *I been holdin out on ya'll. I been working on this one for the past couple of weeks, hoping to have it done for the show in SD next month, and havent posted anything on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


I see u decided to expose this project huh bro LOL :biggrin: :cheesy: Lovin it man


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i dig this , looks great ! would make a awsome real car, cant wait to see this one done !!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

it looks real good in this color. I always liked these toronados. they look so close to the rivis. cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14596835
> *Wasnt really feelin this one, so I took the ink work off and layed some Duplicolor metalspecks blue on it, followed by the stage 2 Flip Flop spray. Cant really tell, but it has a purple tint to it at different angles.
> Also took the rims from the 70 Impala kit and used the whitewalls from a set of pegasus spokes.
> Some pics.
> ...


this is a badass color and the rims look great too. im digin this ride man cant wait to see it finished. oh and the silverado is badass too. im getting that same kit in the mail and ima boddy drop it too. nice work homie, keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14605742
> *I been holdin out on ya'll. I been working on this one for the past couple of weeks, hoping to have it done for the show in SD next month, and havent posted anything on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


i like how this turning out brutha  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Builds are lookin' great brother!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Fellas!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting some stuff ready for the SD show.
Here's where I am at right now. Almost done and ready.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

lookin good with them sickass builds. that monte looks badass man, love that color.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

James make sure those are packed well. I dont want anyhting to happen to my rides fool!!!! :biggrin: . Those whips are lookin real clean homie. Great work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks homie. I still have a few things left to do on both rides.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 10:38 PM~14644257
> *James make sure those are packed well. I dont want anyhting to happen to my rides fool!!!!  :biggrin: . Those whips are lookin real clean homie. Great work
> *


LOL. Thanks brotha! It was nice to have the house to myself for a change. Just quiet time for me. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2009, 10:40 PM~14644269
> *LOL. Thanks brotha! It was nice to have the house to myself for a change. Just quiet time for me. LOL
> *


THere ya go homie. My wifey will be rollin out for a week with the kids. I gotta work 6 days that week, but the time at home will strictly be for building.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah bro. Thats whats up!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

hit me up homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright. Give me a sec. Got a couple more bites of my waffle left. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2009, 11:03 PM~14644411
> *Alright. Give me a sec. Got a couple more bites of my waffle left. LOL
> *


hahaha. Fine dinnin right there huh... I had a cheese n mustard sangwich earlier.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WTF IS IN YOUR 61!!!! that front plate is all wrong!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO, you forgot I'm from tha A. Come on, mayne!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2009, 11:49 PM~14644652
> *LMAO, you forgot I'm from tha A. Come on, mayne!!
> *


hahaha!! I thought it the tijuana bravos!! Hahaha!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You would fucker!! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 31 2009, 11:59 PM~14644693
> *You would fucker!! HAHAHA!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14596835
> *Wasnt really feelin this one, so I took the ink work off and layed some Duplicolor metalspecks blue on it, followed by the stage 2 Flip Flop spray. Cant really tell, but it has a purple tint to it at different angles.
> Also took the rims from the 70 Impala kit and used the whitewalls from a set of pegasus spokes.
> Some pics.
> ...



man bro that thing is siick. The tires set off the color and rims nicely and the color what can i say besides that it pops. I am thinking i will pick up that color and a set of rims with those tires just for those tires lol. keep up the good work bro.
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some outside pics of the 61.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 3 2009, 02:14 PM~14661773
> *Looks badass bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What he said :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Really appreciate that


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sick bro, jus plain Sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im lovin that 61 bro. real og shit!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Homie!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 04:12 PM~14661740
> *Got some outside pics of the 61.
> 
> 
> ...


sweet '61 homie!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2009, 04:07 PM~14596835
> *Wasnt really feelin this one, so I took the ink work off and layed some Duplicolor metalspecks blue on it, followed by the stage 2 Flip Flop spray. Cant really tell, but it has a purple tint to it at different angles.
> Also took the rims from the 70 Impala kit and used the whitewalls from a set of pegasus spokes.
> Some pics.
> ...


AM DIGGIN THIS RIDE AND THE 61 IN SWEET HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Homie!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

just got a chance to l :wow:k at your 61 brother shit came out very very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NOT BAD FOR A CRACKER FROM TIJUAS :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14668207
> *NOT BAD FOR A CRACKER FROM TIJUAS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: watch out you might get shot fuker hes from TJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Aug 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14668179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know huh?!? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 11:25 PM~14668249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: watch out you might get shot fuker hes from TJ!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:28 PM~14668282
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was your daddy too!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, well the van is pretty much ready to throw on the primer table at the show.
























And started this one yesterday. Finished shaving a ton of shit on this. 
Dont know what rims I wanna throw on here, so I used these for now.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THEM RIDES LOOK SICK DAWG!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MUY CHINGON!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

that van is gonna be badass! i love tha grill...looks like it came that way. kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks yall.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Layin them down brother LOL, both look killer, that van is gonna b one of a kind :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Havent worked on this one in a while. Pulled it back out, gonna add a little more weathering to the cab, and started on the bed. Gonna lay this one out.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, lookin good


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2009, 07:33 PM~14677169
> *Havent worked on this one in a while. Pulled it back out, gonna add a little more weathering to the cab, and started on the bed. Gonna lay this one out.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 this looks so real . builds are lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14677169
> *Havent worked on this one in a while. Pulled it back out, gonna add a little more weathering to the cab, and started on the bed. Gonna lay this one out.
> 
> 
> ...



love the weathering bro. Looks realistic very realistic. Are those rims gonna be used?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 5 2009, 07:31 AM~14680864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks lil' homie. I might change the rims up. Going to strip the paint, and do it up right by primering it first. Was slackin on this by not primering it beforehand. It will get weathered up again though. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Homie you are always doin some great work dawg. Great job and you gotta teach me how to do that shiat bro!!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam you got some insane skills there my friend. its just amazing how you can make a normal model car look beat up and all rusted and weathered. what i said sounds bad but its realy beautiful. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Aug 5 2009, 08:40 PM~14688786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I try homie. LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 5 2009, 09:17 PM~14689187
> *Ill show you on Saturday at Santiagos pad. I still need to finish Chris' Impala.
> *


Cool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 5 2009, 08:38 PM~14688761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that 40 would look good with a set of 37 ford artilery rims from the 37 ford truck kit. I may even have a set laying around(probably under 7 pounds of other plastic parts :biggrin: 

U think u could also show me how to weather? I would even bring something with me like uh a 29 model a or something. Let me know it looks like i am going to santiagos


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I can definitely show you bro.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14689796
> *Yeah, I can definitely show you bro.
> *




cool i would bring something with me. Looks like a 41 chevy will be the first one to get that treatment :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Broke again, but here is what I picked up at the show.








This was what was inside the 454 Chevy truck box 
































A sealed kit, and a promo


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN!!!! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know huh. Guess Ill be busy for the next 20 years or so. LOL
Im gonna get back to work on Padilla's Caprice tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 09:51 PM~14721532
> *I know huh. Guess Ill be busy for the next 20 years or so. LOL
> Im gonna get back to work on Padilla's Caprice tomorrow.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

20 years !!??? yeah right bro. If you want 20 years of straight modeling build my whole collection lol :biggrin: 


Nice haul bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro. Im really pleased with what I got.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

I kno how you feel bro wit what I got today, im close to 50 kits.....I NEED HELP lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14721805
> *THanks bro. Im really pleased with what I got.
> *



glad u are. Looks like some nice stuff.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yessir. Adding to what I got, Im getting up to around 110 or so.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 9 2009, 10:20 PM~14721835
> *glad u are. Looks like some nice stuff.
> *


THanks bro. and again welcome to MCBA


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14721861
> *THanks bro. and again welcome to MCBA
> *



Thanks. Still alittle unbeliveable for me. Hey could u send me the mcba avatar pic?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gotcha bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not done with it yet.
But I wanted to get some rims on it and do a little to it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, that chevy is looking pretty dam sick already bro, i like the fifth wheel in da back its awsome


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 12:36 AM~14721350
> *Broke again, but here is what I picked up at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie u got sum nice shit here. i hear ya on havin enough 2 keep u busy for 20yrs. im pushin close to or rite at 100 kits myself :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Aug 10 2009, 06:37 PM~14729563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright well there is no turning back now with this.
Took these 2 kits
And gonna make a wagon








Alot of work is ahead, but I got the quarter panels on and mocked it up with the rims I will be using. 
The chassis fits perfect.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 10:04 PM~14730489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be sick bro!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Darkside , nice meeting you yesterday.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14730523
> *Thats gonna be sick bro!
> *


X 100, LOOKS SICK AS HELL!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14730523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 09:04 PM~14730489
> *Alright well there is no turning back now with this.
> Took these 2 kits
> And gonna make a wagon
> ...


That is one sik yet interesting looking project.The pickup looks awesome.Is it a cut down blazer?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy, Im not sure about the pickup. I got it from this dude selling kits out in the parking lot of the show for 2 bucks. It was already painted and the top was done already.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2009, 08:04 PM~14730489
> *Alright well there is no turning back now with this.
> Took these 2 kits
> And gonna make a wagon
> ...



DDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMM!!!!! bro, that front end looks like it was made to go wit that body. NIce work so far homie........and you better finish this one LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn salchicha...looking good bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Aug 10 2009, 08:43 PM~14730968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marky. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 10 2009, 07:14 PM~14729973
> *damn homie u got sum nice shit here. i hear ya on havin enough 2 keep u busy for 20yrs. im pushin close to or rite at 100 kits myself  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, and I just ordered a 92 Caprice wagon resin and bought a caprice taxi kit. Guess I cant stop. LOL

Ok here is some more work on my wagon.
Shaved the hump on the roof, and cut a hole in the rear for the taillights. 
Still gonna be a bitch to get the body lines to match up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 11:26 AM~14735440
> *Yeah, and I just ordered a 92 Caprice wagon resin and bought a caprice taxi kit. Guess I cant stop. LOL
> 
> Ok here is some more work on my wagon.
> ...


DAM BRO!! I LIKEDEDEDED IT ALOTZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WELL, I FINISHED UP THE BODY WORK ON JOE PADILLA'S CAPRICE AND GOT IT IN PAINT.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice paint job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

u got sum crazy shit goin on n here homie. i love tha idea 4 that coro-velle wagon


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looking good bro. Love that color


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN SALCHICHA ...THEYM RIDES LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Marky and Florian. I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 05:13 PM~14738687
> *WELL, I FINISHED UP THE BODY WORK ON JOE PADILLA'S CAPRICE AND GOT IT IN PAINT.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn James thats some serious flake man.What paint is that?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

paint came out badass. according to the look of the caprice you must be expensive. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy! The paint is Duplicolor metalspecks.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 07:54 PM~14740367
> *Thanks Jeremy! The paint is Duplicolor metalspecks.
> *


Thanx bro.I'm definitely going to have to get some that paint.How many colours does it come in?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think red, green, orange, blue.... not sure what all colors.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 08:08 PM~14740520
> *I think red, green, orange, blue.... not sure what all colors.
> *


Thanx again bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I got alittle bored this afternoon, so I decided to try this. First time doing this, and still not done. Thats why its the car is still a black and white.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

nice spin on a cop car lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, but it wont be a cop car for long. Just messing around with it really.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looks good wonderbread why dont you leave it a cop car looks sick?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro the stances look sick man. I would go wit a nicer looking paint job though LOL. keep it up bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro. Yeah, Im gonna paint it a better color.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 11 2009, 08:37 PM~14740889
> *Well, I got alittle bored this afternoon, so I decided to try this. First time doing this, and still not done. Thats why its the car is still a black and white.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT. IM DONE FUCKING AROUND. IM READY TO START REALLY BUILDING NOW. THE CORONET WAGON JUST ISNT GONNA WORK. I REALLY F'D THAT ONE UP, AND THERE IS SOME PARTS M.I.A. 
SO, NOW IM GONNA STEP MY SHIT UP AND SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THIS.
DONT KNOW IF THERE IS A RESIN OF THIS OR NOT, AND DONT CARE, I STILL WANNA DO IT. 
IM USING THE RESIN 4 DOOR 70 IMPALA.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

when your done with it i want it pan bimbo


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

now that is bitchin homie. Finish er up. Those rims fit it nicely too. Keep up the good work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Aug 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14765592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO. NOT SURE YET ON WHAT RIMS I WANNA USE. THAT WILL BE DECIDED AFTER I PIECE IT BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good bro. Good to see you going after it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

sweet. I actaully just noticed it was a conversion. I guess i am getting tired lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Whats up gangsta.
you told me to look in here and i gotta say this shit's tight love that cop car dogg you gotta tell me how you did the suspension though


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14765625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS KEV. YUP, ITS EASY SHIT BRO.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you gotta show me bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KEV, ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET THOSE U BAR AXLES FROM HOPPIN HYDRO'S AND SINCE THE UNDERCARRIAGE WAS A PROMO, I JUST TOOK THE DREMEL TO THE AXLE HOLES AND CUT UP WARDS. ITS REAL EASY SHIT, TOOK ALL OF TEN MINUTES TO DO.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HERES ONE MORE PIC OF THE NIGHT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 11:04 PM~14765811
> *HERES ONE MORE PIC OF THE NIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...



stop teasing me with those pics :biggrin: looking good bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 11:01 PM~14765797
> *KEV, ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET THOSE U BAR AXLES FROM HOPPIN HYDRO'S AND SINCE THE UNDERCARRIAGE WAS A PROMO, I JUST TOOK THE DREMEL TO THE AXLE HOLES AND CUT UP WARDS. ITS REAL EASY SHIT, TOOK ALL OF TEN MINUTES TO DO.
> *


k i'll try that on the next one :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Aug 13 2009, 11:05 PM~14765821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL, CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

looks cool :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO. IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS DOWN HERE FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## sancho619 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 11:04 PM~14765811
> *HERES ONE MORE PIC OF THE NIGHT.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Keep at it wounder ****** ! Testing your self is a great step in the hobby ! once you know that limits you can go will give you more skills in whats behind you ! Meaning YOU GETTING BETTER EVERY TIME YOU PUSH YOUR-SELF FORWARD ! 

Heres a look at my 70 wagon project from back in 07 ! 


















Finished out like this ! 


















Dont get upset with flaws ! Keep at it till its right ! You got great builders to contact to help you in this project and on a custom job shit takes time ! Work until your lost or upset then walk away ! COme back to it with a clear head and new ideas to work with or around whats in front of you ! ALL OF US THAT MAKE ARE OWN CUSTOM BODIES AND PARTS HAVE BEEN ON THE PATH AND KNOW IT DON'T JUST HAPPEN EASY !


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I am really getting inspired by those pictures. Damn nice work mini and darkside.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2009, 10:35 PM~14765581
> *ALRIGHT. IM DONE FUCKING AROUND. IM READY TO START REALLY BUILDING NOW. THE CORONET WAGON JUST ISNT GONNA WORK. I REALLY F'D THAT ONE UP, AND THERE IS SOME PARTS M.I.A.
> SO, NOW IM GONNA STEP MY SHIT UP AND SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THIS.
> DONT KNOW IF THERE IS A RESIN OF THIS OR NOT, AND DONT CARE, I STILL WANNA DO IT.
> ...


HOLY FN shit bro...that looks sick as hell man. Keep it up homie, dont get discouraged when things dont always come out rite. Mini is rite take a break every now and then, and come back to it wit a fresh start  Great work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 14 2009, 06:45 AM~14767101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO. IM GONNA KEEP AT IT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GETTING SOME MORE WORK DONE ON IT. THE ROOF IS ATTACHED TO THE BODY NOW. STILL NEED TO ADRESS THE TAILGATE, THE PILLARS, HELL, ALL OF IT.








WHAT RIMS TO USE??
1.
















2.
















3.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Spokes!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 14 2009, 07:41 PM~14773556
> *Spokes!!
> *


X-2.......


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

You already kno my opinion bro, but out of those three I would have to say the spokes LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

You already kno my opinion bro, but out of those three I would have to say the spokes LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GUESS IT IS SPOKES. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Spokes in the first picture bro. they fit the best or if u have the old style 5 spokes lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEAH, I THINK ONE OF THE TWO WILL WORK BEST.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

one of those suit the body nicely. The big rims on it kinda look outa place


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I LIKE THE WIRES BISH!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

You better put wires on that bioatch,its looking fresh!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Marky.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS! AND DEFFINATLY SPOKES, BUT I SAY PHOTO-ETCHED SPOKES.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS D! I APPRECIATE THAT. I WILL BE RUNNING SPOKES, BUT DONT HAVE ANY PHOTO-ETCHED.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

JUST GET YOU SOME HERB DEEKS AND MAKE A SET. THERES A HOW-TO IN FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS AND HERES A THE PAGE FOR THE PE SPOKES.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wire-Wheel-trans-kit-1...1742.m153.l1262

WITH ALL THE WORK YOUR PUTTIN IN IT, YOU MIGHT AS WELL DO A LITTLE EXTRA FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave: SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO. I MAY HAVE TO JUST DO THAT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 16 2009, 08:51 PM~14787950
> *:wave:  :wave: SPOKES :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP. I ALMOST DIDNT SEE THIS. 
HOW YOU FEELIN BROTHA?


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 08:55 PM~14787997
> *WHAT UP. I ALMOST DIDNT SEE THIS.
> HOW YOU FEELIN BROTHA?
> *


FEELING GOOD HOMIE  AND YOU HOWS IT GOING WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAD A TOOTHACHE SINCE YESTERDAY, I THINK ITS AN ABSSEST. DID I SPELL THAT RIGHT? OH WELL. GOIN TOMORROW TO THE DENTIST TO GET SOME ANTIBIOTICS AND SOME VIKES.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey darkside, how can i get my hand's on some 58 Chevy cruzer skirts ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 16 2009, 09:19 PM~14788323
> *Hey darkside, how can i get my hand's on some 58 Chevy cruzer skirts ?
> *


Check with Big Poppa. Not sure if he is doin those or not.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Stripped the paint on the 40 Ford truck and finally was able to get it cleaned up and re-primered. 
Also painted the passenger door flat black and the running boards the same.
Thinking this wheel choice will be perfect for it. Gonna start weathering the body here shortly.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookin good darkside i like the way u gonna do it bro


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your toothache bro but the 40 looks killer. Cant wait to see it weathered and all done


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro, I like the wheels choice for it, Wit the weathering they should really set it off


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks good like that! :biggrin: weathered up is gonna look badass!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 17 2009, 05:36 PM~14796535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS, YEAH, I THINK THE WHEELS WILL LOOK GREAT ALSO. THINKING OF WEATHERING THOSE ALSO.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 17 2009, 06:01 PM~14796829
> *It looks good like that!  :biggrin:  weathered up is gonna look badass!!!
> *


THANKS CHRIS.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 06:02 PM~14796846
> *THANKS BROTHA
> IM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT MY TOOTHACHE ALSO, BUT I GOT THE GOOD STUFF AND ITS HELPIN OUT ALOT. THANKS FOR THE COMP BRO!
> THANKS, YEAH, I THINK THE WHEELS WILL LOOK GREAT ALSO. THINKING OF WEATHERING THOSE ALSO.
> *



least u got something to ease the pain. As for weathering the wheels i personaly wouldnt do it. Make it look like a old shop truck that has the bottom end all nicely done and the body is still the way it was. Just my 2 cents. Whatever u do it will come out nice anyway.

BTW what u use to weather ur cars? and where can i get it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I USE A VARIETY OF PAINTS. MOSTLY TESTORS JAR FLAT PAINTS, A CRAPPY BRUSH, AND A COSMETIC SPONGE. SOMETIMES I USE ACRYLIC PAINTS YOU CAN GET AT MICHEALS. THE SPONGES ARE IN THE COSMETIC AISLE IN LONGS OR CVS.
YEAH, I MAY JUST LEAVE THE RIMS LIKE THAT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 06:07 PM~14796906
> *I USE A VARIETY OF PAINTS. MOSTLY TESTORS JAR FLAT PAINTS, A CRAPPY BRUSH, AND A COSMETIC SPONGE. SOMETIMES I USE ACRYLIC PAINTS YOU CAN GET AT MICHEALS. THE SPONGES ARE IN THE COSMETIC AISLE IN LONGS OR CVS.
> YEAH, I MAY JUST LEAVE THE RIMS LIKE THAT.
> *



alright cool. U use that stuff for the rust too? I heard of some kind of rust solution like a 2 part kit but no one has it here. ITs like a silver paint with metal speks in it that u brush on let dry overnight and then the next they u put another solution on it that will make the metal rust. IT was in scale auto a while back but i cant find it here. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, IM NOT SURE ON THAT. I'VE HEARD OF RUSTALL, BUT I'M MORE OLD SKOOL WHEN IT COMES TO DOIN THIS. I'D RATHER JUST MIX PAINTS TO MAKE IT LOOK RATTY.
WELL HERE IS THE CAB AND THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR ALL WEATHERED UP.
AND I HAVE THE INTERIOR STARTED. FLOCKED THE FLOOR IN CHARCOAL GRAY.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

homie u gotta do a tutorial on ur weathering cuz that shit looks real as hell!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, THANKS BROTHA! ITS EASY AS HELL TO DO HOMIE.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro, flawless........from the rusted look stand point LOL. Sick man :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO. YEAH, I WAS WANTING TO HAVE A CLEAN ASS INTERIOR, WITH A CRAPPY ASS EXTERIOR.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

alright thats it. U need to show us how. I wanna do osme weathered rods and this way looks way more fun. Looking good bro. Cant wait to see here done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO. WORKING ON THE INTERIOR AS WE SPEAK. GONNA HAVE SOME PICS TOMORROW.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 09:44 PM~14799946
> *THANKS BRO. WORKING ON THE INTERIOR AS WE SPEAK. GONNA HAVE SOME PICS TOMORROW.
> *



AWSOME BRO. cant wait to see it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE ON THE 40 FORD.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 03:55 PM~14807087
> *GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE ON THE 40 FORD.
> 
> 
> ...


BADD ASS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, the interior is looking sweet man, cant wait to see another one of your awsome creations done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS. ITS SLOWLY GETTING THERE.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN!! THAT'S LOOKING LIKE SHIT!! GOOD JOB BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEHE! THANKS CHRIS!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 03:21 PM~14807422
> *HEHE! THANKS CHRIS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the work in progress look you got on the 40 ! And your getting pretty good laying down that flocking ! Hit up Big C ! He has a package of 19 colors in a nice size bag for $40.00 shipped !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS MINI. I APPRECIATE THAT. I WILL CHECK THAT INTO THAT. I CAN ALWAYS USE MORE FLOCKING.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn dude thats looking great man. Weathering is awsome.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS FLORIAN!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 06:44 PM~14809764
> *THANKS FLORIAN!
> *



i will have an update on my 60 chevy truck in a couple mins. U can see my amature weathering lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LET ME CHECK IT OUT BRO.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT THE SUSPENSION SET UP THE WAY I WANTED. NOT QUITE AS LOW AS I WANTED, BUT THIS WILL WORK JUST FINE. STILL GOTTA TWEAK THE FRONT A LITTLE BIT SO THE WHEELS ARE MORE CENTERED.

















ALSO MANAGED TO FIND TIME TO SPRAY THE BUG. GOING WITH A SATIN BLACK LOOK.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

looking good man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey brotha!!!! That is lookin sick as hell man!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 18 2009, 11:15 PM~14813087
> *Hey brotha!!!! That is lookin sick as hell man!!!!
> *


THANKS BIG PAT. I APPRECIATE THAT BRO! NOW IF I CAN JUST GET IT A LITTLE BIT LOWER THAN I AM HAPPY.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 11:23 PM~14813138
> *THANKS BIG PAT. I APPRECIATE THAT BRO! NOW IF I CAN JUST GET IT A LITTLE BIT LOWER THAN I AM HAPPY.
> *


IDK dawg. I think you are straight how it sits right now. Just my two cents though.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 19 2009, 01:26 AM~14813153
> *IDK dawg. I think you are straight how it sits right now. Just my two cents though.
> *


X2 man, She looks good.....or should I say bad?? lol


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 09:43 PM~14812152
> *GOT THE SUSPENSION SET UP THE WAY I WANTED. NOT QUITE AS LOW AS I WANTED, BUT THIS WILL WORK JUST FINE. STILL GOTTA TWEAK THE FRONT A LITTLE BIT SO THE WHEELS ARE MORE CENTERED.
> 
> 
> ...




thas looking mighty good. I love the stance on it and the wheels look good with the weathered body.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 02:55 PM~14807087
> *GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE ON THE 40 FORD.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bro it looks like it jus got pulled out of the field LOL. Crazy bro, interior looks badass too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I guess the height will stay like it is. Once the running boards get put on it will help out alot.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

hella of an Idea!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 19 2009, 12:09 PM~14816574
> *Dam bro it looks like it jus got pulled out of the field LOL. Crazy bro, interior looks badass too  :biggrin:
> *


X2
I think once I get my finances back in order I'm going to send you a kit to weather up for me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Send it my way, Ill take care of ya bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 20 2009, 12:14 PM~14827789
> *Send it my way, Ill take care of ya bro.
> *


Thanx brnce I figure out which one it will be its on its way.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool bro. Like I said, just hit me up when your ready, and it will be my pleasure to do that for you.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I remember someone was supposed to show me how to do all of that huh??!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 21 2009, 12:03 AM~14835809
> *I think I remember someone was supposed to show me how to do all of that huh??!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Youre right. And I would have too, IF I wouldnt have gotten drunk


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WELL, IM STILL WORKING ON THE 40 FORD, BUT IT IS GONNA COME TO A HALT UNTIL I FIND ANOTHER BED FOR IT. ON TOP OF THAT, I GOT A NICE LETTER FROM THE IRS TODAY SAYING THERE WAS A DISCREPENCY ON MY 2007 TAX RETURN. APPARENTLY THEY THINK THAT THE BANK I HAD MY OLD CAR FINANCED FROM HAD GIVEN ME 5000 DOLLARS AND I FAILED TO CLAIM IT ON MY RETURN. THIS WASNT THE CASE. I TOTALED THE CAR 6 MONTHS INTO OWNING IT, AND IT WAS AUCTIONED OFF AND I OWED A BALANCE OF 5000 BUCKS. NEVER PAID IT AND IT WAS CHARGED OFF AND WENT ON MY CREDIT. 


EDIT
JUST READ THE LETTER, AND YES I DO OWE THESE BASTARDS CLOSE TO A G.
GUESS I'LL BE DOIN THE PAYMENT PLAN WITH THEM NOW.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 07:50 PM~14843609
> *WELL, IM STILL WORKING ON THE 40 FORD, BUT IT IS GONNA COME TO A HALT UNTIL I FIND ANOTHER BED FOR IT. ON TOP OF THAT, I GOT A NICE LETTER FROM THE IRS TODAY SAYING THERE WAS A DISCREPENCY ON MY 2007 TAX RETURN. APPARENTLY THEY THINK THAT THE BANK I HAD MY OLD CAR FINANCED FROM HAD GIVEN ME 5000 DOLLARS AND I FAILED TO CLAIM IT ON MY RETURN. THIS WASNT THE CASE. I TOTALED THE CAR 6 MONTHS INTO OWNING IT, AND IT WAS AUCTIONED OFF AND I OWED A BALANCE OF 5000 BUCKS. NEVER PAID IT AND IT WAS CHARGED OFF AND WENT ON MY CREDIT. SO NOW I HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH THESE ASSHOLES ALL DAY TRYIN TO FIND OUT WHAT TO DO. ANYBODY WANNA SHOOT ME??
> *



sorry friends dont shoot friends bro. I will check around i think i have a bed tho for that 40


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS FLORIAN. LET ME KNOW IF YOU DO HAVE ONE. I ALREADY HAVE THE FENDERS, SO THE BED IS ALL I NEED.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 08:19 PM~14843834
> *THANKS FLORIAN. LET ME KNOW IF YOU DO HAVE ONE. I ALREADY HAVE THE FENDERS, SO THE BED IS ALL I NEED.
> *



last i remember it was a whole fender section and bed section glued together and painted nicely. If i got it i will send it to u or however u wanna do it. I presonaly dont need the fenders and bed section as the thing wasnt complete and i wnna use the cab for a chopped and channeled bobber style truck.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT'LL WORK BRO. ILL TAKE IT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2009, 08:35 PM~14843974
> *THAT'LL WORK BRO. ILL TAKE IT.
> *



let me find it first lol. I have been packing some of my stuff and sent it to storage(persoanl reasons) so i gotta see where it is at first lol.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 21 2009, 08:36 PM~14843987
> *let me find it first lol. I have been packing some of my stuff and sent it to storage(persoanl reasons) so i gotta see where it is at first lol.
> *


GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 21 2009, 09:00 PM~14844203
> *GOOD LUCK  :biggrin:
> *



ooooh i knew he was gonna do that to me :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 wagonmania :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i have been thinkin about bustin out the same wagon LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Aug 21 2009, 10:30 PM~14845237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUST IT OUT BRO!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS WES. DONT EXPECT TOO MANY UPDATES ON THIS YET. IM ITCHING TO GET BACK TO WORK ON THE BERETTA. JUST PULLED IT OUT OF THE BOX AND SEEING WHAT I HAVE TO FIX ON IT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NOT TRYING TO BUMP MY OWN THREAD WITHOUT PICS, BUT IM CHALLENGING MYSELF TO A QUICK BUILD. ONLY THING THAT WILL BE DIFFERENT ON THIS IS AFTERMARKET WHEELS. I'LL POST PICS UP HERE IN A BIT. DOING SOME PAINTING NOW.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

a few wagons being done rite now,whos going to be the wagon master ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 24 2009, 02:11 PM~14865886
> *a few wagons being done rite now,whos going to be the wagon master ?
> *


LOOKS LIKE CHRIS IS SO FAR. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

AS PROMISED HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY QUICK BUILD I AM DOING.
BODY IS PAINTED TAMIYA LAVENDER
FLOCKED INTERIOR


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHA!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!! I USED TO HAVE A MALIBU WAGON. IT WAS A REAL GOOD CAR. I GOTTA BUILD ME ONE SOMEDAY.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

The celica is is looking good dawg!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER CHRIS.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 08:30 PM~14870047
> *THANKS BROTHER CHRIS.
> *


Are we in church!!??? :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I think james is having wagonfever. :biggrin: Both cars look good bro. Keep up the awsome work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Aug 24 2009, 08:33 PM~14870103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW! THANKS BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

is it me or does the back of the caprice look higher than the front? i would try to lwer the back a bit and make it even with the front.you know what they say bro, the closer the wheels are to the car the bigger they look. its looking badass bro, and the subs in the back are a trip man, never seen nothing like that in a model car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I AM REALLY NOT DOING IT LIKE THIS. I HATE DONKS WITH A PASSION. I JUST WANTED TO GIVE PADILLA A HARD TIME. SPOKES ARE THE ONLY THING GOIN ON THIS RIDE. THE SUBS MAYBE.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 09:49 PM~14871006
> *I AM REALLY NOT DOING IT LIKE THIS. I HATE DONKS WITH A PASSION. I JUST WANTED TO GIVE PADILLA A HARD TIME. SPOKES ARE THE ONLY THING GOIN ON THIS RIDE. THE SUBS MAYBE.
> *


X2, model car donks are ok but ruining a car and turning it into a donk in real life is another thing. and i hate how people think any car with big rims is a donk. people need to know that only chevy caprices or impalas are donks! put a caddy on a lifted suspension and big rims, ITS STILL A CADDY! besidess that its looking good. what type of paint is that?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DUPLICOLOR METAL SPECKS. AND I FEEL YOU ON THAT. HONESTLY, ITS NOT THAT I HATE DONKS, I JUST DONT LIKE THE IDEA OF JACKING ONE UP TEN FEET TALL ON 30'S. I LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL THROWBACKS LOWERED ON 22'S IN THE REAR WITH A SLIGHT RAISE IN THE FRONT.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

yeah i totaly agree with u guys. Donks are just plain stupid. 30 inch rims belong on a lifted truck but not a car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT MY QUICK BUILD FINISHED. HERE ARE A FEW PICS. ILL GET SOME OUTSIDE PICS LATER TODAY.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good for a quick build


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Came out clean James


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SINCE THE CELICA IS FINISHED, I AM GONNA PUT EVERYTHING ELSE TO THE SIDE AND WORK ON A NEW ONE. 
THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS, SO I DONT KNOW IF I DID IT RIGHT OR IF I AM AN IDIOT. THANK GOD THIS KIT CAME WITH 2 HOODS. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 03:55 PM~14878784
> *SINCE THE CELICA IS FINISHED, I AM GONNA PUT EVERYTHING ELSE TO THE SIDE AND WORK ON A NEW ONE.
> THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS, SO I DONT KNOW IF I DID IT RIGHT OR IF I AM AN IDIOT. THANK GOD THIS KIT CAME WITH 2 HOODS. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR.
> 
> ...


 nice, is the celica a tamiya kit? looks nice as well :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE CELICA IS INDEED A TAMIYA KIT. THANKS BRO!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like it came out good bro. Idk if that is necessarily a pancake hood, but its different and fits well on that car


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS WES. BUT I DONT KNOW IF IM GONNA GO WITH IT OR NOT.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

All depends on how u r gonna do the rest of the car


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

very cool work bro. This is comming along nicely. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 05:55 PM~14878784
> *SINCE THE CELICA IS FINISHED, I AM GONNA PUT EVERYTHING ELSE TO THE SIDE AND WORK ON A NEW ONE.
> THIS IS MY FIRST TIME DOING THIS, SO I DONT KNOW IF I DID IT RIGHT OR IF I AM AN IDIOT. THANK GOD THIS KIT CAME WITH 2 HOODS. THIS IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR.
> 
> ...


Sik James.You need to keep on this one.Use this hood as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE MORE I LOOK AT IT, THE MORE I AM LIKING IT. I KINDA FUCKED UP, BUT I ACTUALLY LIKE HOW ITS LOOKING. I GOT A FEW MORE MODS I WANNA DO TO IT TO BE DIFFERENT.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that hood looks sick as hell. i say stick with it. looking good so far bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO :biggrin: WELL HERE IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR, THESE ARE NOT THE RIMS I WILL BE USING ON THIS, JUST WANTED TO MOCK IT UP TO SEE HOW THIS WILL LOOK. I GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH THE BODY.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

when you going to start working on my 70 LOL the rides are looking pimp my brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 26 2009, 10:37 PM~14894066
> *when you going to start working on my 70 LOL
> *


HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU BROTHA! I GOTTA GET ONE FIRST. AS SOON AS I GET IT, I'LL START WORKING ON YOURS BRO.

AND C MAN, THANKS FOR THE COMP!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14894074
> *HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU BROTHA! I GOTTA GET ONE FIRST. AS SOON AS I GET IT, I'LL START WORKING ON YOURS BRO.
> 
> AND C MAN, THANKS FOR THE COMP!
> *


FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:33 PM~14894039
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin: WELL HERE IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR, THESE ARE NOT THE RIMS I WILL BE USING ON THIS, JUST WANTED TO MOCK IT UP TO SEE HOW THIS WILL LOOK. I GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: X2 FIRME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Sik as hell bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHAS!!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 10:33 PM~14894039
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin: WELL HERE IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR, THESE ARE NOT THE RIMS I WILL BE USING ON THIS, JUST WANTED TO MOCK IT UP TO SEE HOW THIS WILL LOOK. I GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn' good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 11:20 PM~14894400
> *Lookn' good.
> *


THANKS BRO, THAT MEANS ALOT


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 26 2009, 11:52 PM~14894210
> *Sik as hell bro  :biggrin:
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS JEREMY!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see how this one turns out great job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHA


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

good shit bro that hood is sweet


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS KEVIN


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:17 PM~14905330
> *THANKS KEVIN
> *


yo you got the 70 mustang i was asking you for on the phone my cell died so i cant call you to ask


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NO 70 STANGS HERE. SORRY BRO.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 10:33 PM~14894039
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin: WELL HERE IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR, THESE ARE NOT THE RIMS I WILL BE USING ON THIS, JUST WANTED TO MOCK IT UP TO SEE HOW THIS WILL LOOK. I GOT A COUPLE MORE THINGS I WANNA DO WITH THE BODY.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER!! YOU FEELIN BETTER??


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14905423
> *THANKS BROTHER!! YOU FEELIN BETTER??
> *


LOTS BETTER NOW THAT IM AT THE PAD


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

bitchin work james. Thats looking really good right there. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla+Aug 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14905545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FIRST, I GOT A COUPLE MORE KITS IN THE MAIL.









SECOND. I NEED HELP WITH WHICH SET OF RIMS TO RUN WITH ON THIS. 
1
















2
















3
















4


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

normaly i would say steelies but since i know form what kit those are from i will say spokes :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I SAY 2 OR 3 BUT, REALLY FEELING 2 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930915
> *I SAY 2 OR 3 BUT, REALLY FEELING 2 :biggrin:
> *



yeah i am starting to think 2 is better


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IM DIGGIN 2 MORE.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:11 PM~14930978
> *IM DIGGIN 2 MORE.
> *



yeah i looked again put number 2 on it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Hands down #2 Bro, nice kits too :thumbsup:, I hate u on the 23 window bus man LOL jk


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Aug 30 2009, 09:28 PM~14931222
> *Hands down #2 Bro, nice kits too :thumbsup:, I hate u on the 23 window bus man LOL jk
> *


THANKS BRO. I FIGURED YOU WOULD LIKE THAT VEEDUB!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:30 PM~14931251
> *THANKS BRO. I FIGURED YOU WOULD LIKE THAT VEEDUB!
> *


Haha yupp, hey hit me up real quick I got a ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT. GIVE ME A SEC


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT THE TAIL LIGHTS SHAVED AND THE BUMPER HOLES SHAVED AS WELL AS A FRENCHED PLATE BOX.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im glad you went with the big white walls brother car is looking sicker and sicker by the min........ keep up the great work wonderbread.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man that merc is looking awsome. Awsome work and very different too. Now finish it up :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Aug 31 2009, 01:05 PM~14936878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FLORIAN.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2009, 02:03 PM~14936866
> *GOT THE TAIL LIGHTS SHAVED AND THE BUMPER HOLES SHAVED AS WELL AS A FRENCHED PLATE BOX.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!
NICE GOING "WEATHER MAN!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH THE #2 SET LOOK THE BEST. CANT WAT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 09:49 PM~14871006
> *I AM REALLY NOT DOING IT LIKE THIS. I HATE DONKS WITH A PASSION. I JUST WANTED TO GIVE PADILLA A HARD TIME. SPOKES ARE THE ONLY THING GOIN ON THIS RIDE. THE SUBS MAYBE.
> *


 :dunno: WHERE THE PICS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Sep 5 2009, 09:49 PM~14993564
> *:dunno: WHERE THE PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Sep 5 2009, 10:49 PM~14993564
> *:dunno: WHERE THE PICS
> *


Here you go. Dont shoot me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin: SPOKES
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Yea I know. How you been bro??


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 11:02 AM~15003512
> *LOL Yea I know. How you been bro??
> *


DOING REAL GOOD :biggrin: IM ON THE RIGHT MEDS :cheesy: AND YOU HOW HAVE BEEN ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I been alright bro. Just working alot.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 01:35 AM~15000676
> *Here you go. Dont shoot me. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i think tha donk looks good myself :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 7 2009, 03:37 PM~15005687
> *i think tha donk looks good myself  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A little something I am working on. 
I will get some better pics tomorrow.
Cab has been weathered.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

damm, that truck looks badass bro. finally the first semi i see slamed to the floor. its looking sick man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. But Im not the first to do that to a semi on here.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 06:50 PM~15007868
> *Thanks bro. But Im not the first to do that to a semi on here.
> *


oh, well this is my first time seeing one then. :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15007783
> *A little something I am working on.
> I will get some better pics tomorrow.
> Cab has been weathered.
> ...


Dam bro u werent kidding when u said body dropped LOL :biggrin:. Sick bro, but I would try to round the front fenders more, to contour to the wheels, if possible. Jus my 2 cents on that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes. I see what you mean.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie i can always count on u to come up with some of tha sickest and most unique creations. nice work!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15007783
> *A little something I am working on.
> I will get some better pics tomorrow.
> Cab has been weathered.
> ...


SICK BRO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 06:44 PM~15007783
> *A little something I am working on.
> I will get some better pics tomorrow.
> Cab has been weathered.
> ...




Man weathering is toop notch as always. What else is to say thats layed ooouuuuuttttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 7 2009, 07:44 PM~15007783
> *A little something I am working on.
> I will get some better pics tomorrow.
> Cab has been weathered.
> ...


Man James that is sik.I love it.Now who is going to replicate the one from severed ties?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I would like to do that one too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Finding some more time to try and get this one done. I may have found a solution to my bed problem. I didnt like this at first , but it is kinda growing on me now.
Working on the engine right now. Pics of that later on today hopefully.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

I like it james keep it. It looks really nice. Something my friend says isnt possible a flatbed hot rod. I say it can be done he says no u proved it can be done :biggrin: I cant find the fenders for it. Dont know where the hell i put em.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

BADASS BRO


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick as hell James. Great job.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate that. I'm starting to shy away from lowriders for a moment. I wanna do a little something different. 
I have a few more things to do to the 40 Ford and then its finished. Getting close.
So I was digging through the stash and came across this one. Santiago was the one who picked it up for me. So I wanna detail the shit outta this one. Im sure this one is gonna take me a long ass time to finish, but Im hoping for it to be done before February for the Citrus Nats.
I already started drilling holes in the valve covers as well as cut one of the panels from the body.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks nice man. You r throwin down right now homie


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

damn man how many builds do you got going lol they all look like they will be bad ass


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! Too many to count bro. But the dragster is gonna be crazy detailed. I dont know shit about these fuckers, so I am looking at pics on the internet. Trying to get ideas on the wiring and all that good shit.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

they are hard as fuck for me at least to do


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, I am hoping it will get fairly easier for me, once I get a good idea on this.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

im sure it will you going to route 66?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Unfortunately I wont be making it out there to Route 66. Someone quit so they needed me to work that weekend. 
I drilled holes for the parachute cables.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

cool that sucks about work im going ill take my 50 chevy hope it wins something have you seen it ?


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

looks good james. Not only do u build badass lowriders ur doing just a nice job on other things. AWSOME WORK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by c man+Sep 8 2009, 08:37 PM~15021058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THanks Florian. Just tryin to change things up. 
I got a few more kits coming in the mail soon that I got off ebay.
Another 34 Ford Pickup, A Xenon Chevy Astro van, and a 26 Ford Delivery.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Badd Ass Bish!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Santiago!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

AWW MAN THAT TRUCK LOOKS SO SICK , THATS A BADASS BUILD MAN. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE BADASS WEATHERING.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I appreciate that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 8 2009, 12:24 PM~15017157
> *Finding some more time to try and get this one done. I may have found a solution to my bed problem. I didnt like this at first , but it is kinda growing on me now.
> Working on the engine right now. Pics of that later on today hopefully.
> 
> ...


nice idea to have a flatbed... maybe u can put some tubs on it so the bed can sit lower?


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

thanks alot man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, you are on to something there. I got another one of the 34 Fords coming in so I can just use the new flat bed and modify it to lower it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Managed to do a little more to the dragster


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 11 2009, 10:49 PM~15057423
> *Managed to do a little more to the dragster
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO GO WONDERBREAD!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

[/quot
this is fuckin kool bro..i like that shit ... :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the dragster is lookin sick too bro..crazyness.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks guys!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*GOT ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR '09*


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

That is some awsome work right there. I am always amazed at the work u do. keep it up and u gotta teach me :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha. I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got another one of these the other day and decided to mess around with it. I got some big plans for this since i have another kit.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 06:36 PM~15062418
> *GOT ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR '09
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homeboy!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 09:46 PM~15063780
> *Got another one of these the other day and decided to mess around with it. I got some big plans for this since i have another kit.
> 
> 
> ...


what kit did you get the wheels off of bro i like them


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Galaxy aerosedan. I need to find some more of these old skool white walls and steelies. I know Pegasus had some, but I dont know where to find any online at.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 10:20 PM~15064006
> *The Galaxy aerosedan. I need to find some more of these old skool white walls and steelies. I know Pegasus had some, but I dont know where to find any online at.
> *


i have a few sets of stealies if you want ill put them aside for you. i need a nice set of white walls as well........ i think ill be taking a drive out to pegasus this week some time............


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats straight brotha.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

So what else you got on the table bro???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You really wanna know???? LOL. Right now, just the Dragster, The 49 Merc , and now this rat rod.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

have you done anything to the merc????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think its too small for me to do anything in it. LOL. Nah, I been working on it here and there. I just havent been motivated to do shit lately, and I need to get off my ass and stick with something. I got tired of looking at that 40 Ford just sitting there, so I finally decided to do something with it.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

orale right on you better get moving on that merc looks like Chris is kicking ass and im about to start working on my truck....im off tomorrow so i hope to get alot done............


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh here we go. I wondered where the hell your pics went to. Yeah, I got an early day tomorrow and off Monday and Tuesday, so I wanna get some stuff done on the Merc as well. Painting the body is gonna be the last thing I think about for right now.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i hear you bro!!!!!!!! still dont know what direction i am going to go but we will see...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see what you come up with brotha.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 10:55 PM~15064229
> *Cant wait to see what you come up with brotha.
> *


X2


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15064246
> *X2
> *


X3 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 07:36 PM~15062418
> *GOT ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR '09
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked pan Bimbo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick as hell James. Great work once again homie!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I appreciate that.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 12 2009, 06:36 PM~15062418
> *GOT ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR '09
> 
> 
> ...




damn, truck looks nice James.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Al.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The 40 looks awesome James.Can't wait to see what you got planned for that new pick-up.I really need to send you a kit to weather for me.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. I appreciate it.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'M NOT BIG ON THE WHOLE WEATHERING THING, BUT THE REALISM IS GREAT!!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15080583
> *I'M NOT BIG ON THE WHOLE WEATHERING THING, BUT THE REALISM IS GREAT!!!
> *


X2, TRUCK CAME OUT BADASS BRO, NOW LETS SEE SOME MORE WORK ON THE 49 MERCURY! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 8 2009, 03:24 PM~15017157
> *Finding some more time to try and get this one done. I may have found a solution to my bed problem. I didnt like this at first , but it is kinda growing on me now.
> Working on the engine right now. Pics of that later on today hopefully.
> 
> ...


GREAT WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!!
SDKid, Im gonna be back on it here in a few. Just tryin to get some other shit goin.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little bit done on the Ford Econoline
Thanks Marky Mark for the wheels. Gonna strip them and shave the VW logo on the center caps. Frame needs to be modified big time, but Ill get it eventually.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

:worship: :worship: that van looks fawken sick man. them rims look good on it too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I got some plans for it. But that is gonna take some time. At least I took it out of the box again.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

your not cutting it up like the rescue 911 van? lol the shit does look damn good tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro! Nah, Im not gonna cut it up. I figured it would get finished alot quicker without having to hinge, but I let it sit for like a month or so and just now decided to get back to it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 14 2009, 09:08 PM~15082078
> *Got a little bit done on the Ford Econoline
> Thanks Marky Mark for the wheels. Gonna strip them and shave the VW logo on the center caps. Frame needs to be modified big time, but Ill get it eventually.
> 
> ...


The van looks sik James.The wheels look just right(minus th VW symbol).


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. The wheels set it off nicely.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice i see you got the van out of the box looking good brother............. what color you going to paint this bad boy???????? flat black????????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

van is going to be sick when its done,keep up the good work! uffin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Sep 15 2009, 09:57 AM~15087183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marky :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2009, 10:32 AM~15087507
> *Nah, I'll probably paint it to match the rendering. Yellow with purple.
> *


Thats firme just thought you would throw a pan bimbo twist !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know huh!?!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im saving my weathering for your Impala, and for a VW bus. 
BTW, get me some pics of your Impala. As many as you can get, and PM them to me.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 15 2009, 11:34 AM~15088040
> *Im saving my weathering for your Impala, and for a VW bus.
> BTW, get me some pics of your Impala. As many as you can get, and PM them to me.
> *


PM Sent brother cant wait to see what you do with that 70 Hope it looks exactly line mine lol did you want me to send you a 70 or do you have one??????? cant remember if you had one or not??????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I still havent found had time to get one yet. LOL I have one that I started, but it will need to be stripped. Got the PM. Thanks!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more work done to the dragster


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Look's like a real nice start on the Dragster. And the van is Vantastiiiic!!!! keep up the good work homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Dragster is looking awsome brother did you paint the motor or was that how it looked when you stripped the chrome???????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505+Sep 15 2009, 09:58 PM~15094614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stripped the chrome and then painted it. Thanks brotha!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this in the mail today from Modelhaus.
Dont know which way I wanna do this, but here are a few ideas.
Slammed
















Supremes
















Spokes


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 07:50 PM~15122714
> *Got this in the mail today from Modelhaus.
> Dont know which way I wanna do this, but here are a few ideas.
> Slammed
> ...


Hmmmm?Tough decision.I like all 3.Either the spokes or slammed get my vote.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAn i wish i had a caprice wagon !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 07:10 PM~15122849
> *MAn  i  wish  i  had  a  caprice  wagon  !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 06:10 PM~15122849
> *MAn  i  wish  i  had  a  caprice  wagon  !
> *


 :uh: if u tap ur heels twice maybe itll come true :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 06:50 PM~15122714
> *Got this in the mail today from Modelhaus.
> Dont know which way I wanna do this, but here are a few ideas.
> Slammed
> ...


WIRES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Sep 18 2009, 07:00 PM~15122786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know huh!?!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Spokes


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 18 2009, 07:58 PM~15123217
> *Spokes
> *


GET TO WORK


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

spokes and pinner whites homie :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, lets do a poll. Then.
Spokes
Supremes
Or 19/23 Pegasus T's


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 18 2009, 09:22 PM~15122930
> *:uh: if u tap ur heels twice maybe itll come true :biggrin:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 18 2009, 08:11 PM~15123337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^ MY VOTE ! SLAMMED ON SPOKES !^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

but we all know id donk it , just to piss people off...... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 18 2009, 08:11 PM~15123337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 18 2009, 08:22 PM~15123418
> *but we all know id donk it , just to piss people off...... :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like me. LOL


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 06:50 PM~15122714
> *Got this in the mail today from Modelhaus.
> Dont know which way I wanna do this, but here are a few ideas.
> Slammed
> ...



just paint it blue and white and put Taxi on the door, but on Supremes..... :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

It would fit well in TJ.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dat wagon looks super badass slammed on 13"s.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 10:11 PM~15124277
> *It would fit well in TJ.
> *


yeah it would if it was a 85 caprice wagon with neon lights on it. lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Sep 18 2009, 10:14 PM~15124293
> *yeah it would if it was a 85 caprice wagon with neon lights on it. lol :biggrin:
> *


I can beat that. When I first moved out to TJ, I saw a fuckin mid 80's escort wagon with a fucking wing on the back, and a shitty ass flip down tv in the back. On stock wheels with a different colored body panels.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15124310
> *I can beat that. When I first moved out to TJ, I saw a fuckin mid 80's escort wagon with a fucking wing on the back, and a shitty ass flip down tv in the back. On stock wheels with a different colored body panels.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: lol, sounds like the one i see at my gmas house at tj. green bodykit, shitty wing, homemade cherry bomb exhaust, lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

dont forget the NOS stickers all over the fucking thing either. LOL


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 06:50 PM~15122714
> *Got this in the mail today from Modelhaus.
> Dont know which way I wanna do this, but here are a few ideas.
> Slammed
> ...


i think it looks bad ass slammed


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 18 2009, 10:16 PM~15124310
> *I can beat that. When I first moved out to TJ, I saw a fuckin mid 80's escort wagon with a fucking wing on the back, and a shitty ass flip down tv in the back. On stock wheels with a different colored body panels.
> *



think i saw the same car..........


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

You sir are a fail !!!!!!!!!!!!!































J/K now i have to wait and hold this damned tahoe until you get your ass up here LOL i say 1109's on the caprice wagon bro that would look SWEET.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I guess 1109s it may be then.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 18 2009, 11:01 PM~15124651
> *think i saw the same car..........
> 
> 
> ...




ugh what is it??? :biggrin: looks like a bad day at sdrodders kustom shop lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 19 2009, 10:52 PM~15130642
> *ugh what is it??? :biggrin:  looks like a bad day at sdrodders kustom shop lol
> *


He snuck over to Santiago's pad to grab some pics. Deep down Santiago loves Snail Escorts.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 18 2009, 11:01 PM~15124651
> *think i saw the same car..........
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing worth saving off this car would be the full size rag. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 4 2009, 07:02 PM~13784386
> *Thanks bro!
> Alright, I got everything mocked up to see how this would look. Still unsure if I wanna keep the rear down low like that or raise it up a little.
> 
> ...


Started working on this one again, but not happy with the paint, so in the pond it goes. I got an even better idea for it once the paint is stripped.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 19 2009, 10:57 PM~15130681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should look so muuch cooler. Now get to work :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I am getting to work. 

*A PAIR OF RAT RODS*
























Both are gonna get alot of work done. I wanna chop the top on the 26 Ford
And the 34 Ford, I have an extra cab, so I wanna try to do a quad cab type rat.








Im still working on the dragster, just painted some parts and started wiring the engine, so updates tomorrow.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

That will be awsome james. Nice work so far.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 THAT'S GONNA BE SICK DAWG!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Getting ready to start chopping the top on the 26 now.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Everything looks badass. I like the new idea for the elco. Both rats are looking sik too :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!
I may start alot of projects, but I always manage to get stuff finished. You know how it is. LOL


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 07:38 PM~15136073
> *Thanks brotha!
> I may start alot of projects, but I always manage to get stuff finished. You know how it is. LOL
> *


Hey man as long as u working thats all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

True!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 06:57 PM~15135689
> *I am getting to work.
> 
> A PAIR OF RAT RODS
> ...


SICK cant wait to see these bro.
Yo when will you be up here next bro i got the tahoe still if you want it.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 07:57 PM~15135689
> *I am getting to work.
> 
> A PAIR OF RAT RODS
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!! NOW I WANT TO BUILD SOME TOO!! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I appreciate the comps!
Kevin, I have no idea when I will be back out that way. Hopefully soon bro. We'll work something out homie. 
Alright, this is the second chop top I have ever done. I think it turned out ok. I only noticed a couple gaps, but that can be fixed. :biggrin: I will be making the weld lines on this one as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so last night I managed to cut the bed floor out on the '34. And make a wood floor with some craft sticks.
















Today I have the body in primer and the wood has been stained to look shitty old using some old paint thinner.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn dawg! That looks pretty sick! Keep it up!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that wooden bed looks badass bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

looking good pan bimbo


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate that.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 22 2009, 03:49 PM~15155431
> *wooking good pan bimbo
> *


X-2 what he said pan bimbo. :biggrin: 
One of the homies mentioned it to me the other day. That we should have a M.C.B.A. hot rod build off, or truck build off. No rules, one month to build and winner will get a few gift's from Collectors choice. 

I will make the topic soon, with what we decide to build. And when.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 22 2009, 04:09 PM~15155678
> *X-2 what he said pan bimbo.  :biggrin:
> One of the homies mentioned it to me the other day. That we should have a M.C.B.A. hot rod build off, or truck build off. No rules, one month to build and winner will get a few gift's from Collectors choice.
> 
> ...


Hellz yeah. That would be cool. Just let me know when bro.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking good pardner. Red oxide is great on a rat.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 22 2009, 06:09 PM~15155678
> *X-2 what he said pan bimbo.  :biggrin:
> One of the homies mentioned it to me the other day. That we should have a M.C.B.A. hot rod build off, or truck build off. No rules, one month to build and winner will get a few gift's from Collectors choice.
> 
> ...



ONLY A MONTH LONG ! :uh: 



BACK IN THE DAY BEFORE THE TWINNS THAT TIME LIMIT WOULD ALLOW ME TO GET 3 BUILDS COMPLETED LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 22 2009, 05:09 PM~15155678
> *X-2 what he said pan bimbo.  :biggrin:
> One of the homies mentioned it to me the other day. That we should have a M.C.B.A. hot rod build off, or truck build off. No rules, one month to build and winner will get a few gift's from Collectors choice.
> 
> ...


im down for either! too bad I already started my one hotrod, .... but ive got more unstarted kits :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I got the cab of this one the way I want it to look. 
Acrylic paint sponged on. Let it dry and took some rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush and started scrubbing and came up with this.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

THAT IS OFF THE HOOOK. That weathering dude oooooh. TEACH ME :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks Florian. You know I have no problem teaching you!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Throw a candy apple red over it :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn im likin thos ratrods homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

looking good like the chop top


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Sep 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15157820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that homie


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 22 2009, 07:52 PM~15156777
> *Well I got the cab of this one the way I want it to look.
> Acrylic paint sponged on. Let it dry and took some rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush and started scrubbing and came up with this.
> 
> ...


Dayum!! Sweet & grungy!!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

the weathering looks sick bro. cant wait to see this one done, it looks badass already. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. 
Put in a little work on a forgotten build.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro..s-10 is bad..throw some patterns on that badboy..either way its sick and the weatering on the ratrod is lookin crazy sweet..nice work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha. I appreciate that!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got kinda bored, and wanted to try my hand at some vogues. Im sure they dont look exactly right, but I like them and thats all that matters. Tested it out on an old set of wheels.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice job on the Vogue! You do them by hand?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Yes, I did do them by hand. LOL


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn they came out nice! Im still tryin to get my technique down.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT DID YOU USE WOUNDER BREAD ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

That wagon gave me a stiffy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Moze+Sep 23 2009, 08:53 PM~15169514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know huh!?! Thats how I felt when I got it out of the package.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know there is supposed to be a small gap of black wall between the two to seperate it, but so damn small that its hard to do. Ill end up doin a set of 1109's the same for a future Caddy build.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

u going to the show this weekend?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, I wish I could make it out, but I gotta work. I plan on goin to the next show in November.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 09:56 PM~15170343
> *Nah, I wish I could make it out, but I gotta work. I plan on goin to the next show in November.
> *


oh ok cool see you then :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Definitely. I should have a few more builds finished by then, I hope. LOL


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 10:00 PM~15170389
> *Definitely. I should have a few more builds finished by then, I hope. LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Sep 23 2009, 09:39 PM~15169390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came out good bro! better than my attempt, using Johan tires









ive got another idea, that im gonna try tomoro.... if it works. ill let yall know :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro. Thanks.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

FUCK YA BROTHA THE VOGUES LOOK SICK... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie!! I appreciate it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Evrything looks killer bro. Sorry I havent been able to answer my phone, ive been stupid busy with skool and other shit this week. Il hit ya up this weekend


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha. Ill be around.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hot rods are lookin sik James.How about doin a tutorial on your weathering process for the rest of us to learn from?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dayumn i like them vouges...awesome work brother!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 08:39 PM~15169390
> *Got kinda bored, and wanted to try my hand at some vogues. Im sure they dont look exactly right, but I like them and thats all that matters. Tested it out on an old set of wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


i want a set :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Sep 25 2009, 09:34 PM~15189730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you picked it up already?!?! Sick ass Monte!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this the other day from youcantfademe. Stripped the paint and started messing with it last night. Shaved the vinyl top and the side trim as well. Got it in primer and have a little work to do before paint.
















I think this is the stance I will be going for








Also got inspired by Gary Seed's Vega, so I have been working on this as well Guess you could say I like blue.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 08:40 PM~15212913
> *Got this the other day from youcantfademe. Stripped the paint and started messing with it last night. Shaved the vinyl top and the side trim as well. Got it in primer and have a little work to do before paint.
> 
> 
> ...


Caddy looks good bro.Where'd you find the Vega?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. It's a promo I found at the Lower Left NNL back in August.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 07:40 PM~15212913
> *Got this the other day from youcantfademe. Stripped the paint and started messing with it last night. Shaved the vinyl top and the side trim as well. Got it in primer and have a little work to do before paint.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good veggie burger :biggrin:  Lets see some more pics


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Thanks bro. Ill have some more progress pics tomorrow. The caddy is probably gonna stay in primer for a couple more weeks til I get my paint for it.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 08:06 PM~15213278
> *LOL Thanks bro. Ill have some more progress pics tomorrow. The caddy is probably gonna stay in primer for a couple more weeks til I get my paint for it.
> *



cool. Cant wait to see more pics of your projects. Makes me wish i could build alittle more but school.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Trust me, I know what you mean. Im down to about 2 or 3 days building time lately. 
Your better off though. At least you wont have to worry about having an assload of projects going.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 07:40 PM~15212913
> *Got this the other day from youcantfademe. Stripped the paint and started messing with it last night. Shaved the vinyl top and the side trim as well. Got it in primer and have a little work to do before paint.
> 
> 
> ...


looks goood wonderbread! glad to see it being put to use, i had the body on my shelf for the last 3 years


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yeah bro. Thanks for the comp


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

:0 Sick


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Projects are lookin good! Can't wait to see what you got in store for the Lac.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha.


----------



## c man (May 23, 2009)

you going stock on the vega ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanna do a 70's style lowrider with it. Still debating on wires or supremes.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 07:29 AM~15216394
> *Just wanna do a 70's style lowrider with it. Still debating on wires or supremes.
> *


I say wires.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I been so fuckin unmotivated to actually sit my ass down and try to do a build from start to finish. I was on MCM this morning and saw that there was a street truck build so I jumped in. Im fuckin determined to do this one from start to finish. 
Here is where I am at with this fucker.
Not much, but a start.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Truck looks good. But what's up with the jungle gym? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO, it woont be look like a jungle gym for long fucker!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 04:31 PM~15221280
> *LMAO, it woont be look like a jungle gym for long fucker!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

If I can stop drinkin it wont.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 05:07 PM~15221027
> *Well, I been so fuckin unmotivated to actually sit my ass down and try to do a build from start to finish. I was on MCM this morning and saw that there was  a street truck build so I jumped in. Im fuckin determined to do this one from start to finish.
> Here is where I am at with this fucker.
> Not much, but a start.
> ...


Looks sik James.Now I got a second GMC to watch the build up of.I think this is a sign I need to pull Deadman's Hand back out of the box.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Its been a while since I tried doing something like this again


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey james nice start on that pick up bro looking at it makes me wanna pop out my fall guy trk i like the way ur doing it looks sick bro fuck it im a take mines out see wat i can do wit it :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 04:07 PM~15221027
> *Well, I been so fuckin unmotivated to actually sit my ass down and try to do a build from start to finish. I was on MCM this morning and saw that there was  a street truck build so I jumped in. Im fuckin determined to do this one from start to finish.
> Here is where I am at with this fucker.
> Not much, but a start.
> ...


Hey fool you tryin to copy me now LOL JK :nono:. looks like a good start, I just dont want to c tubs, twisted 5 spokes, red paint, and a blown motor on this one LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 29 2009, 04:07 PM~15221027
> *Well, I been so fuckin unmotivated to actually sit my ass down and try to do a build from start to finish. I was on MCM this morning and saw that there was  a street truck build so I jumped in. Im fuckin determined to do this one from start to finish.
> Here is where I am at with this fucker.
> Not much, but a start.
> ...




looking good bro. Like that jungle gym looking thing even tho i have no clue what it is lol. I am guessing its part of the frame. Anyway nice work bro. Gonna be sick when done. Hopefully it will inspire me to get my ass back in gear also


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Sep 29 2009, 06:21 PM~15222501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Florian. It is part of the frame.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

looking good bro. that minitruck you working on is gonna be interesting. what color did you use for the interior on the vega? im looking for dat color. thanks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Its just in primer. Duplicolor primer gray


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

trucks looking good brother!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Richard. I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wanted to pull this one out and do a little bit to it. 
What do you think? Skirts or not? First time attempting to make some.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 03:47 PM~15284883
> *Wanted to pull this one out and do a little bit to it.
> What do you think? Skirts or not? First time attempting to make some.
> 
> ...


SKIRTS AND WIRES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

You have to put the skirts on this bro!!!!!!! and i have to say i like the supremes on there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Oct 6 2009, 05:03 PM~15285036
> *You have to put the skirts on this bro!!!!!!! and i have to say i like the supremes on there!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I like the supremes as well. :biggrin: 
Guess I will be using the skirts then


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im sure this is nothing new to you guys, but this is my first time doing this. I think it came out alright.
I added the trim to the driver side, now I gotta go back and do the passenger side.
Comments always welcomed.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you needa trim them skirts tho bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ya I know. I just dont know if I am gonna use them or not.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro that ride looks sick with them skirts..wait till its got paint on that bad-boy it will look even crazier... :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!!
Alright, so I got the trim done on the passenger side now, and I have a skirt on the driver side. Still gotta do the passenger side skirt. 
May not look as good as the big doggs on here, but I wanna try something new for a change instead of the same ole routine thangz.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass 67! Love the skirts and trim.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, I appreciate that alot.


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15287592
> *Thanks brother!!
> Alright, so I got the trim done on the passenger side now, and I have a skirt on the driver side. Still gotta do the passenger side skirt.
> May not look as good as the big doggs on here, but I wanna try something new for a change instead of the same ole routine thangz.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Other skirt is finished and mounted. Starting the interior next.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking sik bro :thumbsup:. got my computer bak up and running too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

LOOKING REALLY SHARP WONDERBREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger+Oct 6 2009, 08:48 PM~15288141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard. I appreciate that.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice skirts on that 67 sweet work cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

How you been ??


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty ood just workin tha OT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I hear you on that brotha


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15287592
> *Thanks brother!!
> Alright, so I got the trim done on the passenger side now, and I have a skirt on the driver side. Still gotta do the passenger side skirt.
> May not look as good as the big doggs on here, but I wanna try something new for a change instead of the same ole routine thangz.
> ...


Looks great already!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks J.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15287592
> *Thanks brother!!
> Alright, so I got the trim done on the passenger side now, and I have a skirt on the driver side. Still gotta do the passenger side skirt.
> May not look as good as the big doggs on here, but I wanna try something new for a change instead of the same ole routine thangz.
> ...



this one deserves a quote from my frined "thats HOT" man james that thing is awosme. Keep those wheels and tire combo. Love it. Paint it a nice candy blue with some flake or metalic silver scalops. OOOOOH Now i want one :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Florian. I got too many cars done up in blue. I wanna do a different color.
But I wanna keep the interior OG.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This morning there was a car show in front of my job in Downtown SD. Had I known about this, I woulda brought my digital. Not a lot of pics as I was working at the time. But here are a few.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15287592
> *Thanks brother!!
> Alright, so I got the trim done on the passenger side now, and I have a skirt on the driver side. Still gotta do the passenger side skirt.
> May not look as good as the big doggs on here, but I wanna try something new for a change instead of the same ole routine thangz.
> ...


nice job man ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Getting some interior work going on the '67.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i likededit!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Like a grassy park :biggrin: looks good dawg!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL Thanks man


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good bro!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Frank


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 08:29 PM~15335625
> *Looking good...
> *


_*X-2!!!*_


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A couple forgotten builds.
My lowrider square body GMC I been workin on. Finally sits on a rolling chassis.
And changed the motor up a bit.








































And back on my project crew cab
Kickin around the idea of running with this bed instead


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh damn! Looking good dawg!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh what the hell, why not!?!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet lookin rides!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 05:53 PM~15346809
> *Oh what the hell, why not!?!
> 
> 
> ...


now , get a ls combo....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 13 2009, 05:58 PM~15346874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From??? Rick dont have em, Do Twinn still got em??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i dunno good question , but im sure biggs can poin you in the right direction.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool, Ill hit him up. I got a couple more of these kits anyways, so I'll definitely wanna use the LS combo on one of them. I like the front clip on this one though, so Im a keep it. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Mr busybody :biggrin: looks like your getting stuff worked on. Everything looks good. I think the crew cab looks better with that blue bed and those style rims. Everything is top notch keep it up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Yeah, guess I have been busy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice crew cab...looks real good with a longer bed!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15349182
> *nice crew cab...looks real good with a longer bed!
> *


chevy & ford crew cab battle :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

everything I see in here is lookin sick bro!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Oct 13 2009, 08:55 PM~15349182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15349532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn bro you got a lot of builds goin.They're all going to look sik though.I like the crew cab long box and the monte vert concepts alot.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got these in the mail today. Not sure if they are still available or discontinued, but I been lookin for a set of these for a while.
Here is the package








:0 :0 
And took me forever diggin through the parts box to find a set of cragars for it. After going through 3 parts boxes, I found what I was looking for. And mocked them up to this. 
































Not planning on starting this one anytime soon. Maybe later when the weather gets crappy.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a set if those!!!! lol. didnt know they were tough to come by though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Oct 14 2009, 09:19 PM~15361377
> *I got a set if those!!!! lol. didnt know they were tough to come by though.
> *


I dont know. First time I seen them in a long time though.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15361313
> *Got these in the mail today. Not sure if they are still available or discontinued, but I been lookin for a set of these for a while.
> Here is the package
> 
> ...



Thats what i say all the time but it never happens lol :biggrin:  Looks good. Stance is great too.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15361407
> *I dont know. First time I seen them in a long time though.
> *


oh. well I am gonna hold on to mine then.lol.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Florian. 
Patrick, I guess I am a fucktard, I found them on Hoppinhydro's site just now. Guess I need to start lookin at other sites more often. LOL


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15361451
> *Thanks Florian.
> Patrick, I guess I am a fucktard, I found them on Hoppinhydro's site just now. Guess I need to start lookin at other sites more often. LOL
> *



hoppin hydros is still in buissness??? damn. Last time i have seen that stuff at hobby poeples site was like 2 years or 3 years ago. Couldnt find them again so i thought they went out of buissness. Got a link to the site?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go
http://locsters.stores.yahoo.net/hoppinhydros.html


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuckin LIL double postin shit. :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:24 PM~15361451
> *Thanks Florian.
> Patrick, I guess I am a fucktard, I found them on Hoppinhydro's site just now. Guess I need to start lookin at other sites more often. LOL
> *


Maybe the tard part!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. Hey, they got some bad ass kits on their site on the cheap.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15361313
> *Got these in the mail today. Not sure if they are still available or discontinued, but I been lookin for a set of these for a while.
> Here is the package
> 
> ...


Looks sik with those wheels bro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Wes!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:34 PM~15361616
> *LOL. Hey, they got some bad ass kits on their site on the cheap.
> *


thanks for the heads up. I will check them out


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELCOME BACK TO CALI BOSE82!!! NOW "GET TO WORK" AND BUILD PINCHI


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15361880
> *WELCOME BACK TO CALI BOSE82!!! NOW "GET TO WORK" AND BUILD PINCHI
> *


WTF??? That true, you back down here now??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the fatt whites. I got a few sets, been waitin for the right project.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

NEW BUID IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE. I DIG THAT WHEEL AND RIM COMBO, IT LOOKS BADASS


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 13 2009, 09:01 PM~15349274
> *chevy & ford crew cab battle  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. No updates today on anything. I got a short day at work tomorrow and off 3 days after that.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15361313
> *Got these in the mail today. Not sure if they are still available or discontinued, but I been lookin for a set of these for a while.
> Here is the package
> 
> ...


hhhmmmmm delicous :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I gotta get some stuff painted though before I start the 55 though.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Get ready ya'll, I got some good shit comin here really fast. 
Not tryin to sound like the boy hydrohype with all the chattin and all. Just really excited, because I was starting to get burned out on building, but I got some paint today, and I finally wanna get started on a 16th scale van.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 17 2009, 09:55 PM~15390830
> *Get ready ya'll, I got some good shit comin here really fast.
> Not tryin to sound like the boy hydrohype with all the chattin and all. Just really excited, because I was starting to get burned out on building, but I got some paint today, and I finally wanna get started on a 16th scale van.
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 10:51 AM~15344161
> *A couple forgotten builds.
> And back on my project crew cab
> Kickin around the idea of running with this bed instead
> ...


put that thing up in the air on some swampers or boggers with the longbed


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 01:31 AM~15391347
> *put that thing up in the air on some swampers or boggers with the longbed
> *


That has crossed my mind also. I'll get some mock up pics and see what it look like.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 02:31 AM~15391347
> *put that thing up in the air on some swampers or boggers with the longbed
> *


Thats a bad ass idea.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 18 2009, 12:31 AM~15391347
> *put that thing up in the air on some swampers or boggers with the longbed
> *


  yupp i agree that shit would killer like that darkside :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What do you think?? Should I go a little higher??
















Had some time to do some painting.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 02:56 PM~15394391
> *What do you think?? Should I go a little higher??
> 
> 
> ...


on these.....

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Trevors-Toy-Bo...634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Was wondering where to get a set.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 08:56 PM~15394391
> *
> Had some time to do some painting.
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that monte reminds me of mine from a LOOOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 18 2009, 06:55 PM~15394876
> *that monte reminds me of mine from a LOOOOOOOONG time ago.
> *


I had another Monte that I had started like this, but scrapped it and parted it out. I ended up trashing the body later on, so I figured I would bring that project back to life again with another kit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 06:56 PM~15394391
> *What do you think?? Should I go a little higher??
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely higher.It needs to be high enuff to put the box of another truck underneath it.That monte is going to be sik as well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jeremy. I need to get some better rims and tires for it though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 09:52 PM~15396478
> *Thanks Jeremy. I need to get some better rims and tires for it though.
> *


Go with the boggers they have a more aggressive tread pattern.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Both rides looking badass bro. Definately go higher on the ford, try a 15 inch scale lift :biggrin:. Monte looks killer too. Il hit ya up tomorroe when I dont have so much skool work taking my tyme up :uh: :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it.
Its cool Wes, hit me up whenever bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Rides are looking good bro!!!!!!!! cant wait to see that truck and 55 done!!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Richard :biggrin: 

Getting some more work done to this one.

*CRENSHAW NIGHTS*
















































Just a little mockup since the interior is pretty much finished. Still need to wetsand the body and clear.
Gonna start on the motor next.
Thanks for looking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Waiting on parts to dry on the Monte
Painted this today as well
Duplicolor Mocha Frost

















And started this 
Shaved the vinyl top and enlarged the moon roof, and goin with a booty kit.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn james im lovin that monte :biggrin: is that tha roadster u started a loooonnnggg time back?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 19 2009, 08:11 PM~15407388
> *damn james im lovin that monte :biggrin:  is that tha roadster u started a loooonnnggg time back?
> *


Thanks bro. Nah, I parted that one out and decided to start over with another one.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Use a resin booty kit. Sweet stuff so far tho.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2009, 08:37 PM~15407747
> *Use a resin booty kit.    Sweet stuff so far tho.
> *


Thanks bro. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin damn good bro..nice work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 20 2009, 02:14 AM~15410335
> *rides are lookin damn good bro..nice work.
> *


Thanks bro, I appreciate that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Managed to get some outside shots of the 62 Bel Air that I painted.
Hope these look better. Still needs to be cleared and foiled.
































Got the Monte body polished and ready to go


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

They look good dawg! Now, finish them!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, Dont yell at me. I am workin on the Monte.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 20 2009, 02:28 PM~15414526
> *Hey, Dont yell at me. I am workin on the Monte.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled this kit out after letting it sit for about 8 months. 
Once again, I wanna thank Santiago aka MR 1/16th for this kit. 
He even hooked it up with some rims. However, Im gonna save these rims for a future 16th scale kit. Im just awaiting arrival of a set of Pegasus spokes for this.
After digging through the box and looking at 3 different grilles , I think the one that is mocked up to this will be perfect. Started sanding the putty where body work was originally started. 
Here is the box of goodies. Even found some 25th scale parts and instruction sheets.
















And the body mocked up at the moment.
Gonna start working on the interior here shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 getter done J


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are looking good....I have no clue how you keep track of all the different parts from the 130 kit's you are working on at one time :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Getting better and better with each ride....keep um coming...


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

lookin good homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey darkside the 62 and the monte look sweet bro. are u gonna lowrod that belair bro or u gonna make it a lowlow


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro ....rides are lookin damn good bro....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I like that Van Man.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 20 2009, 06:38 PM~15416626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 20 2009, 03:55 PM~15416875
> *Rides are looking good....I have no clue how you keep track of all the different parts from the 130 kit's you are working on at one time  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Getting better and better with each ride....keep um coming...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 24 2009, 09:41 PM~15457593
> *:biggrin:
> *


I wonder how you keep up with all the parts to your projects too!?!?? LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 24 2009, 09:44 PM~15457625
> *I wonder how you keep up with all the parts to your projects too!?!?? LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollin got about as many projects as me, if not more. LOL I just put my shit back in the box til I figure out what the hell Im gonna do next to it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 24 2009, 09:48 PM~15457650
> *rollin got about as many projects as me, if not more. LOL I just put my shit back in the box til I figure out what the hell Im gonna do next to it.
> *


Its all good bro. just build however works for you!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: 

I gotta put some them away. Gotta feel what ur buildin or put it up. They'll all get done one day.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2009, 10:18 PM~15457849
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I gotta put some them away.  Gotta feel what ur buildin or put it up.  They'll all get done one day.
> *


Very true homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 24 2009, 06:48 PM~15457650
> *rollin got about as many projects as me, if not more. LOL I just put my shit back in the box til I figure out what the hell Im gonna do next to it.
> *


----------



## samaritemu (Oct 25, 2009)

I like this site I also have a car I love it,,,

______________________


money making method


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------

